# SOCCER POSTS ONLY... Can this be done?



## Footy30 (Nov 20, 2020)

This board has become an embarrassment, however I would still like to get soccer info from people who are in the know and from AZ/NV peeps too. Can this thread please be only soccer related posts. If you're on this forum and don't want to hear anyone babble about how they think they're an expert on covid, or numbers etc. Or read racist, misogynistic posts, or better yet hear their BS political bashing please lets post here. I used to like to read posts from people who contributed to this board and now that all went to hell. Soooo can this thread  please only be about soccer information. I don't care if you hate Newsom or Biden, or Trump etc. Let this thread be about soccer info only...  (please no snitching on clubs either, that's really lame)

Here, I'll go first: As of now, the Vegas tournament Dec 18th is still a go. Received an e-mail that as of now they're planning on having it. Surf Cup hasn't responded to any e-mails from various DOCS which leads me to believe that it will most likely get cancelled. Some clubs are scrimmaging other teams within their own club, some are scrimmaging other clubs. I won't out club names, but some are out playing in their club gear and some are playing in plain t-shirts on the DL,  Some SW ECNL teams have been able to play their AZ/NV league games, and ECRL from what I understand is still in a holding pattern. I have had to deal with  covid cases in three different clubs, and I feel that all three clubs handled it very well. We chose  as a family to test after every e-mail we received saying of possible exposure, but that's our decision and we don't force our opinions on anyone else on the teams. 

Before all this political B.S. took over we seemed to all want to help one another. @Grace T. was helpful with her GK stuff, but now I skip her non soccer related posts  @lafalafa has always is helpful, ( no politics which I appreciate)  hell,  @Sheriff Joe and even @theoutlaw were very helpful  when not dragging politics in and this is the problem... I absolutely disagree with @theoutlaw and @sherrifjoe when it comes to politics, but I did enjoy getting soccer info from them and still do... So here is an idea... if you don't agree with someone's politics on here lets just stop effing talking about it!! Let's utilize this board for what it was created for, to all talk about the one thing that binds us all together: Our love of the beautiful game, helping each other out, watching our kids grow, and trying to be the best parents we can be. I guarantee that even though Sheriff Joe, Outlaw, and other s who I can't remember who spew racist remarks on this board would immediately come to help a player if they needed it at a game, and vice versa EOTL, myself, and other dems and liberals would help a player in a heartbeat if they needed it. So please let's  just all STFU about everything except soccer and get back to to what binds us all.... the love of the game and the love of our kids. 

Okay, my PSA is done, some of you will roll your eyes and think i'm  a pussy or snowflake or whatever, and others may agree with me, so how about those that want to focus only soccer post here... and the rest of you can go talk elsewhere.


----------



## espola (Nov 20, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> This board has become an embarrassment, however I would still like to get soccer info from people who are in the know and from AZ/NV peeps too. Can this thread please be only soccer related posts. If you're on this forum and don't want to hear anyone babble about how they think they're an expert on covid, or numbers etc. Or read racist, misogynistic posts, or better yet hear their BS political bashing please lets post here. I used to like to read posts from people who contributed to this board and now that all went to hell. Soooo can this thread  please only be about soccer information. I don't care if you hate Newsom or Biden, or Trump etc. Let this thread be about soccer info only...  (please no snitching on clubs either, that's really lame)
> 
> Here, I'll go first: As of now, the Vegas tournament Dec 18th is still a go. Received an e-mail that as of now they're planning on having it. Surf Cup hasn't responded to any e-mails from various DOCS which leads me to believe that it will most likely get cancelled. Some clubs are scrimmaging other teams within their own club, some are scrimmaging other clubs. I won't out club names, but some are out playing in their club gear and some are playing in plain t-shirts on the DL,  Some SW ECNL teams have been able to play their AZ/NV league games, and ECRL from what I understand is still in a holding pattern. I have had to deal with  covid cases in three different clubs, and I feel that all three clubs handled it very well. We chose  as a family to test after every e-mail we received saying of possible exposure, but that's our decision and we don't force our opinions on anyone else on the teams.
> 
> ...


Sheriffjoe posted actual soccer content with no politics?  When?


----------



## soccermom74 (Nov 20, 2020)

I can tell you that as of now, Metro Phoenix, has not made any changes to their soccer policy.  They want to continue having games as long as the fields are open.  Will that hold for another 4-6 weeks, so Surf can happen?  I have no idea.  I hope so, as we are scheduled to play in it.


----------



## Grace T. (Nov 20, 2020)

espola said:


> Sheriffjoe posted actual soccer content with no politics?  When?


for the record that took exactly 1 post


----------



## Footy30 (Nov 20, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> for the record that took exactly 1 post


Yup... hope it ends there

*** Have a friend at a club who said the AZ Desert Cup is still a go as of now, one of my kids have played in that tournament and it was nice at Reach very organized**


----------



## Footy30 (Nov 20, 2020)

*** Have a friend at a club who said the AZ Desert Cup is still a go as of today.. (11/19)  one of my kids have played in that tournament and it was nice at Reach very organized**

Reply


----------



## whatithink (Nov 20, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> Yup... hope it ends there
> 
> *** Have a friend at a club who said the AZ Desert Cup is still a go as of now, one of my kids have played in that tournament and it was nice at Reach very organized**


schedules are posted for it, so I'd say it'll happen.






						Event Information
					






					events.gotsport.com


----------



## CLML (Nov 20, 2020)

As of earlier this week, I believe the Route 66 Cup is still a go.


----------



## forksnbolts (Nov 20, 2020)

Updated Covid Guidelines are supposed to come out for Desert Cup today


----------



## EOTL (Nov 20, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> This board has become an embarrassment, however I would still like to get soccer info from people who are in the know and from AZ/NV peeps too. Can this thread please be only soccer related posts. If you're on this forum and don't want to hear anyone babble about how they think they're an expert on covid, or numbers etc. Or read racist, misogynistic posts, or better yet hear their BS political bashing please lets post here. I used to like to read posts from people who contributed to this board and now that all went to hell. Soooo can this thread  please only be about soccer information. I don't care if you hate Newsom or Biden, or Trump etc. Let this thread be about soccer info only...  (please no snitching on clubs either, that's really lame)
> 
> Here, I'll go first: As of now, the Vegas tournament Dec 18th is still a go. Received an e-mail that as of now they're planning on having it. Surf Cup hasn't responded to any e-mails from various DOCS which leads me to believe that it will most likely get cancelled. Some clubs are scrimmaging other teams within their own club, some are scrimmaging other clubs. I won't out club names, but some are out playing in their club gear and some are playing in plain t-shirts on the DL,  Some SW ECNL teams have been able to play their AZ/NV league games, and ECRL from what I understand is still in a holding pattern. I have had to deal with  covid cases in three different clubs, and I feel that all three clubs handled it very well. We chose  as a family to test after every e-mail we received saying of possible exposure, but that's our decision and we don't force our opinions on anyone else on the teams.
> 
> ...


It would be great if this forum could be about soccer only. It isn’t going to happen until people stop making racist, misogynistic and homophobic comments here, and they have proven it won’t until they are forced out like Outlaw. Tyrone and Fandango. During the brief period after they were banned and Outlaw was suspended, this place actually went back to soccer, but now we’re back to where we were. We all know why.

I appreciate everything you are saying, but nothing will change until people like you actually call them out and take action, instead of minimizing the full extent of their behavior and and even giving them a pat on the back by asserting they “were very helpful  when not dragging politics in and this is the problem.” Not long after you posted this, @Sheriff Joe was posting an unflattering photo of Michelle Obama’s backside because repeatedly calling another black woman, Kamala Harris, a whore apparently wasn’t racist enough. Your well-intentioned post, like many that came before it, accomplished nothing.

So why does it keep happening? Because a few people share Sheriff Joe’s bigoted, racist, misogynist and homophobic beliefs. You know the type. Others are too chicken to confront him because he’s a bully. But mostly it is because a lot of people are ok tolerating such offensive behavior.  It doesn’t bother them because they aren’t part of the group that is targeted, so they don’t care. As I have said many times, it is the American Way to not give a s**t about other people. So this is what happens, whether it’s at a youth soccer forum or in real life. Even for you, it took a direct impact on you - ruining a soccer forum that you liked - to do something. Not the racism.  Not the misogyny. Not the complete lack of civility. 

But like some others here, I am not ok with it. I catch a lot of flak, but the truth is I don’t initiate off-topic posts, but have only responded to those who do. I am also happy responding to a lack of civility with more of the same.  For those who focus their derision on those who actually step up to the plate in response to the blatant bigotry here, however, and not those who make the bigoted comments, you are part of the problem and only enabling more of the same, and it will not change until you do.

If you or anyone wants this place back, address the root cause. When @Sheriff Joe makes a bigoted offensive comment, tell @Dominic. In fact, go complain right now about his incredibly offensive comments yesterday and today about black women in the other thread. Or just let this place stay the same.


----------



## socalkdg (Nov 20, 2020)

whatithink said:


> schedules are posted for it, so I'd say it'll happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at U16 girls AZ Desert Cup seem to have used Got Soccer for seeding. Be rooting for LUFC and Simi Valley.



CLML said:


> As of earlier this week, I believe the Route 66 Cup is still a go.


Hope so, plan on playing in it.   Our club didn't feel ready for the Desert Cup with everything going on so chose a free tourney with cheap hotels to get some playing time.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 20, 2020)

Politics are only allowed in Off Topic 2
					

No politics will be allowed in any forum other than Off Topic 2. You might be warned, or you could be instantly banned after reviewing your posting history. The Covid forum will now be deleted also.   Dominic




					www.socalsoccer.com


----------



## Dominic (Nov 20, 2020)

Covid topics will only be allowed in the Off Topic 2 forum only


----------



## soccer4us (Nov 20, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> This board has become an embarrassment, however I would still like to get soccer info from people who are in the know and from AZ/NV peeps too. Can this thread please be only soccer related posts. If you're on this forum and don't want to hear anyone babble about how they think they're an expert on covid, or numbers etc. Or read racist, misogynistic posts, or better yet hear their BS political bashing please lets post here. I used to like to read posts from people who contributed to this board and now that all went to hell. Soooo can this thread  please only be about soccer information. I don't care if you hate Newsom or Biden, or Trump etc. Let this thread be about soccer info only...  (please no snitching on clubs either, that's really lame)
> 
> Here, I'll go first: As of now, the Vegas tournament Dec 18th is still a go. Received an e-mail that as of now they're planning on having it. Surf Cup hasn't responded to any e-mails from various DOCS which leads me to believe that it will most likely get cancelled. Some clubs are scrimmaging other teams within their own club, some are scrimmaging other clubs. I won't out club names, but some are out playing in their club gear and some are playing in plain t-shirts on the DL,  Some SW ECNL teams have been able to play their AZ/NV league games, and ECRL from what I understand is still in a holding pattern. I have had to deal with  covid cases in three different clubs, and I feel that all three clubs handled it very well. We chose  as a family to test after every e-mail we received saying of possible exposure, but that's our decision and we don't force our opinions on anyone else on the teams.
> 
> ...


Surf Cup sent an email a few days ago saying they received double the applications as teams they can accept based on their current field availability. It seems like they are looking for more fields to accept more teams. 11/23 was deadline they said to inform everyone who was accepted or not(if they haven't heard already). Tone of email showed no thoughts of cancelling but many things can happen in 6 weeks too.


----------



## whatithink (Nov 20, 2020)

Heritage Cup is on this weekend in AZ also, a reasonable splattering of out of state teams in that also.






						Event Information
					






					events.gotsport.com


----------



## Footy30 (Nov 20, 2020)

EOTL said:


> It would be great if this forum could be about soccer only. It isn’t going to happen until people stop making racist, misogynistic and homophobic comments here, and they have proven it won’t until they are forced out like Outlaw. Tyrone and Fandango. During the brief period after they were banned and Outlaw was suspended, this place actually went back to soccer, but now we’re back to where we were. We all know why.
> 
> I appreciate everything you are saying, but nothing will change until people like you actually call them out and take action, instead of minimizing the full extent of their behavior and and even giving them a pat on the back by asserting they “were very helpful  when not dragging politics in and this is the problem.” Not long after you posted this, @Sheriff Joe was posting an unflattering photo of Michelle Obama’s backside because repeatedly calling another black woman, Kamala Harris, a whore apparently wasn’t racist enough. Your well-intentioned post, like many that came before it, accomplished nothing.
> 
> ...


I don't want this to get highjacked, but I will say this @EOTL I am not okay with racist or misogynist beliefs but I don't think engaging with people like this on a soccer board will accomplish anything. It fuels them and whomever shares their beliefs.  In real life where I can see whom I'm speaking with yes absolutely I stand up for what I believe in, but here where anyone can type what they want with no repercussions it's exhausting and not worth my time. My "pat on the back" was simply showing that if everyone would STFU about everything except soccer related things, then we could all actually use what this forum is intended for. The ignore button works wonders. And while I think it's great that you stand up to this behavior on here , like you yourself stated, it accomplished nothing because it's an online forum (soccer). I am a POC  (and a decent human being) so absolutely comments get under my skin but again engaging with people on here accomplishes nothing.


----------



## lafalafa (Nov 20, 2020)

NOMADS THANKSGIVING TOURNAMENT & NEXT FRIENDLIES, TUCSON AZ
Tournament Status: CANCELLED as of 6:00 p.m. 11/19/20





						Club Info
					






					www.nomadssoccer.org
				




County would not allow out of state teams to come in due to rising case rates.   Complex management says they except other AZ counties to do the same soon.


----------



## VegasParent (Nov 20, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> I won't out club names, but some are out playing in their club gear and some are playing in plain t-shirts on the DL,  Some SW ECNL teams have been able to play their AZ/NV league games, and *ECRL from what I understand is still in a holding pattern*.


There were ECRL games here in Vegas between Heat and Legends last weekend and I believe Rebels ECRL will be here this weekend to play Heat.


----------



## Footy30 (Nov 20, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> Surf Cup sent an email a few days ago saying they received double the applications as teams they can accept based on their current field availability. It seems like they are looking for more fields to accept more teams. 11/23 was deadline they said to inform everyone who was accepted or not(if they haven't heard already). Tone of email showed no thoughts of cancelling but many things can happen in 6 weeks too.


Yeah my niece said her team is still waiting to be accepted?? So strange.. Maybe Surf is waiting to see how everything goes after Thanksgiving? I want to believe it will happen, but they waited until the last minute to cancel the last few times so I guess we wait and see....


----------



## lafalafa (Nov 20, 2020)

VegasParent said:


> There were ECRL games here in Vegas between Heat and Legends last weekend and I believe Rebels ECRL will be here this weekend to play Heat.


The heat director or management said they where trying to arrange Socal v SoCal ECNL/RL competition at the heritage complex 2nd weekend of Jan last I heard 2nd hand.


----------



## Footy30 (Nov 20, 2020)

VegasParent said:


> There were ECRL games here in Vegas between Heat and Legends last weekend and I believe Rebels ECRL will be here this weekend to play Heat.


Girls side? Boys side? either way, that's great! some games are getting played


----------



## Footy30 (Nov 20, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> NOMADS THANKSGIVING TOURNAMENT & NEXT FRIENDLIES, TUCSON AZ
> Tournament Status: CANCELLED as of 6:00 p.m. 11/19/20
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man...


----------



## watfly (Nov 20, 2020)

I just have to laugh to myself sometimes, but I find irony entertaining...anyway bummed that Nomads was cancelled, but it was probably the right thing to do.  The good news is no 2x6 hours of driving and getting the weekend back.  Although, we haven't been informed that it has been cancelled, my suspicion is our Club is scheming up some alternative.


----------



## espola (Nov 20, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> I don't want this to get highjacked, but I will say this @EOTL I am not okay with racist or misogynist beliefs but I don't think engaging with people like this on a soccer board will accomplish anything. It fuels them and whomever shares their beliefs.  In real life where I can see whom I'm speaking with yes absolutely I stand up for what I believe in, but here where anyone can type what they want with no repercussions it's exhausting and not worth my time. My "pat on the back" was simply showing that if everyone would STFU about everything except soccer related things, then we could all actually use what this forum is intended for. The ignore button works wonders. And while I think it's great that you stand up to this behavior on here , like you yourself stated, it accomplished nothing because it's an online forum (soccer). I am a POC  (and a decent human being) so absolutely comments get under my skin but again engaging with people on here accomplishes nothing.


There is already an off-topic side to this forum, intended to catch political and other topics that some might find offensive.

Unfortunately, in our current situation, we can't help but find ourselves bound up in discussions about the politics of health as it pertains to whether or not soccer games are going to be permitted and under what terms.


----------



## watfly (Nov 20, 2020)

espola said:


> There is already an off-topic side to this forum, intended to catch political and other topics that some might find offensive.
> 
> Unfortunately, in our current situation, we can't help but find ourselves bound up in discussions about the politics of health as it pertains to whether or not soccer games are going to be permitted and under what terms.


Obviously true, but let's see if we can be respectful in at least one thread (not claiming that I haven't contributed to the cluster).


----------



## VegasParent (Nov 20, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> Girls side? Boys side? either way, that's great! some games are getting played


Girls side


----------



## Desert Hound (Nov 20, 2020)

watfly said:


> Obviously true, but let's see if we can be respectful in at least one thread (not claiming that I haven't contributed to the cluster).


Glad you admit it. I for one have always only posted items related to soccer


----------



## Anon9 (Nov 20, 2020)

EOTL said:


> It would be great if this forum could be about soccer only. It isn’t going to happen until people stop making racist, misogynistic and homophobic comments here, and they have proven it won’t until they are forced out like Outlaw. Tyrone and Fandango. During the brief period after they were banned and Outlaw was suspended, this place actually went back to soccer, but now we’re back to where we were. We all know why.
> 
> I appreciate everything you are saying, but nothing will change until people like you actually call them out and take action, instead of minimizing the full extent of their behavior and and even giving them a pat on the back by asserting they “were very helpful  when not dragging politics in and this is the problem.” Not long after you posted this, @Sheriff Joe was posting an unflattering photo of Michelle Obama’s backside because repeatedly calling another black woman, Kamala Harris, a whore apparently wasn’t racist enough. Your well-intentioned post, like many that came before it, accomplished nothing.
> 
> ...


You forgot Methy jackass


----------



## notintheface (Nov 20, 2020)

Surf cup is going to be cancelled.


----------



## Desert Hound (Nov 20, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Surf cup is going to be cancelled.


Is that a prediction or what you are hearing? 

I certainly would not be surprised in the least if it were to be cancelled.


----------



## dad4 (Nov 20, 2020)

espola said:


> There is already an off-topic side to this forum, intended to catch political and other topics that some might find offensive.
> 
> Unfortunately, in our current situation, we can't help but find ourselves bound up in discussions about the politics of health as it pertains to whether or not soccer games are going to be permitted and under what terms.


We can choose to put the line a little closer to soccer.  Probably means anything that is (soccer+covid) counts as non-soccer, because it will bleed into covid anyway.

I created a thread over in off topic for discussing how to reduce covid risk while traveling.   Go there if you are interested in the individual risk mitigation part of the soccer tournament discussion.  






						Covid risk management at soccer events
					

A spot to discuss what an individual can do to reduce and mitigate the corona virus exposure risk from soccer related travel.  This is mostly for people who see the risk as real and are on the fence about what do do about it.  If you know it’s all a hoax, please express that opinion in another...



					www.socalsoccer.com


----------



## Canicas (Nov 20, 2020)

Has anyone heard about the status of the  Vegas tournament next week?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 20, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> The heat director or management said they where trying to arrange Socal v SoCal ECNL/RL competition at the heritage complex 2nd weekend of Jan last I heard 2nd hand.


There are ECRL games tentatively scheduled in mid December.


----------



## VegasParent (Nov 20, 2020)

Canicas said:


> Has anyone heard about the status of the  Vegas tournament next week?


As of now it is a go. However, the Governor is going to speak next week and rumor is new guidelines will be announced.


----------



## Footy30 (Nov 20, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Is that a prediction or what you are hearing?
> 
> I certainly would not be surprised in the least if it were to be cancelled.


@notintheface I think that's where we're heading as well but like @Desert Hound asked... is this confirmed?  

Surf has waiting until the very last minute to "postpone" so I'm hoping they don't do it this time around.


----------



## Dubs (Nov 20, 2020)

Does anyone think the upcoming ECNL Showcase in South Carolina will be cancelled?


----------



## Footy30 (Nov 20, 2020)

dad4 said:


> We can choose to put the line a little closer to soccer.  Probably means anything that is (soccer+covid) counts as non-soccer, because it will bleed into covid anyway.
> 
> I created a thread over in off topic for discussing how to reduce covid risk while traveling.   Go there if you are interested in the individual risk mitigation part of the soccer tournament discussion.
> 
> ...


Thank You for posting your info and for being respectful of this thread trying to stay on topic, and sending anyone interested to your thread you created!


----------



## Lavey29 (Nov 20, 2020)

We just got our schedule for the Route 66 tournament in Arizona next weekend.  Playing 4 games against other California teams but that's fine with me.

Let them kids play...


----------



## happy9 (Nov 20, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Is that a prediction or what you are hearing?
> 
> I certainly would not be surprised in the least if it were to be cancelled.


I'm hearing that they want to slide it back two weeks..  Not much room beyond the two weeks.  Plenty of tournaments (in a perfect world) that are scheduled at Reach starting early FEB.  

We'll have to wait 2 weeks


----------



## Lavey29 (Nov 20, 2020)

EOTL said:


> It would be great if this forum could be about soccer only. It isn’t going to happen until people stop making racist, misogynistic and homophobic comments here, and they have proven it won’t until they are forced out like Outlaw. Tyrone and Fandango. During the brief period after they were banned and Outlaw was suspended, this place actually went back to soccer, but now we’re back to where we were. We all know why.
> 
> I appreciate everything you are saying, but nothing will change until people like you actually call them out and take action, instead of minimizing the full extent of their behavior and and even giving them a pat on the back by asserting they “were very helpful  when not dragging politics in and this is the problem.” Not long after you posted this, @Sheriff Joe was posting an unflattering photo of Michelle Obama’s backside because repeatedly calling another black woman, Kamala Harris, a whore apparently wasn’t racist enough. Your well-intentioned post, like many that came before it, accomplished nothing.
> 
> ...


Great soccer related post Ewok, very informative...


----------



## whatithink (Nov 20, 2020)

happy9 said:


> I'm hearing that they want to slide it back two weeks..  Not much room beyond the two weeks.  Plenty of tournaments (in a perfect world) that are scheduled at Reach starting early FEB.
> 
> We'll have to wait 2 weeks


Wouldn't that conflict with the CCV tournament which is normally at Reach/SSC? I can't see CCV getting bumped or relinquishing any fields for Surf. That weekend makes sense (MLK) but would also conflict with Vegas Cup (if that's on).

Reach/SSC are booked every weekend in Feb between DelSol (1st 2 weekends), Rising & RSL - ain't none of them moving.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 20, 2020)

Dominic said:


> Covid topics will only be allowed in the Off Topic 2 forum only


Thank You!


----------



## crush (Nov 20, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Surf cup is going to be cancelled.


Thanks for the update brother Face


----------



## vegasguy (Nov 20, 2020)

VegasParent said:


> Girls side



Boys were in AZ.


----------



## vegasguy (Nov 20, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> The heat director or management said they where trying to arrange Socal v SoCal ECNL/RL competition at the heritage complex 2nd weekend of Jan last I heard 2nd hand.


On the boys side, 3 Socal teams come to Heritage.  2 will play Heat and then they play the third for their second league game.  This weekend will be the third weekend it has happened.


----------



## happy9 (Nov 20, 2020)

whatithink said:


> Wouldn't that conflict with the CCV tournament which is normally at Reach/SSC? I can't see CCV getting bumped or relinquishing any fields for Surf. That weekend makes sense (MLK) but would also conflict with Vegas Cup (if that's on).
> 
> Reach/SSC are booked every weekend in Feb between DelSol (1st 2 weekends), Rising & RSL - ain't none of them moving.


Yep - certainly a dilemma.  Speculation on my part based on information coming in from a source who is supposed to be close to the action (I don't even know if my info is accurate - it should be but it is 2020  ).  * I hope it's all bluster and speculation and Surf occurs when it's supposed to occur*.  All of us in AZ know their is tournament congestion in FEB and things have to go perfect for even those tournaments to to be fully played.  Remember last year Max Schacknai (and I believe the year before that).  Weather is always touch and go in FEB.


----------



## Footy30 (Nov 20, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Yep - certainly a dilemma.  Speculation on my part based on information coming in from a source who is supposed to be close to the action (I don't even know if my info is accurate - it should be but it is 2020  ).  * I hope it's all bluster and speculation and Surf occurs when it's supposed to occur*.  All of us in AZ know their is tournament congestion in FEB and things have to go perfect for even those tournaments to to be fully played.  Remember last year Max Schacknai (and I believe the year before that).  Weather is always touch and go in FEB.


So, wait the rumor is Surf will get pushed to Feb.? 
I hear what you're saying about Surf taking place when it's scheduled but a lot of coaches and parents were a bit irritated they put it smack dab in the middle of the holiday. Especially when the recruiting was pushed back to Spring. (funny part is parents with kids nowhere near recruiting age seem to be the most upset lmao)
All I know is, Vegas and AZ are doing a great job as are the ECNL hosting us So Cal Teams..


----------



## crush (Nov 20, 2020)

I gave up speculating when or if Surf Cup is on, off, on, cancelled and now maybe in again in Feb?  This is what I do know
 I owe Eagle $400 and a case of Corona Extra with a grain of salt.  All for my false hope that this was all a nightmare and would be over with in May.  I was so wrong.  I say Grace is right.


----------



## happy9 (Nov 20, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> So, wait the rumor is Surf will get pushed to Feb.?
> I hear what you're saying about Surf taking place when it's scheduled but a lot of coaches and parents were a bit irritated they put it smack dab in the middle of the holiday. Especially when the recruiting was pushed back to Spring. (funny part is parents with kids nowhere near recruiting age seem to be the most upset lmao)
> All I know is, Vegas and AZ are doing a great job as are the ECNL hosting us So Cal Teams..


Feb is not a good month in AZ to add a large tournament, likely impossible.  If Surf delays by 2 weeks, maybe they can get it in.  FEB will not work.. Reach 11 and other venues are booked for basically the entire month supporting 3 large tournaments.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 20, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> So, wait the rumor is Surf will get pushed to Feb.?
> I hear what you're saying about Surf taking place when it's scheduled but a lot of coaches and parents were a bit irritated they put it smack dab in the middle of the holiday. Especially when the recruiting was pushed back to Spring. (funny part is parents with kids nowhere near recruiting age seem to be the most upset lmao)
> All I know is, Vegas and AZ are doing a great job as are the ECNL hosting us So Cal Teams..


I don't believe it will be cancelled, but I can certainly think it could be pushed further in the year.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 20, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> There are ECRL games tentatively scheduled in mid December.


There are ECRL game being played this weekend.


----------



## Eagle33 (Nov 20, 2020)

I'll give it a day before this tur


LASTMAN14 said:


> I don't believe it will be cancelled, but I can certainly think it could be pushed further in the year.


I agree, it should be pushed to July/August


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 20, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I'll give it a day before this tur
> 
> I agree, it should be pushed to July/August


Probably. But, we know it won't.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 20, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> There are ECRL game being played this weekend.


It looks like they are doing it by each individual club.


----------



## Mile High Dad (Nov 20, 2020)

Dubs said:


> Does anyone think the upcoming ECNL Showcase in South Carolina will be cancelled?


Dubs, we were just told SC is still a go for Real CO. Today we get restricted to groups of 10 or less but we are still practicing splitting a team up into 2 groups.


----------



## happy9 (Nov 20, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I'll give it a day before this tur
> 
> I agree, it should be pushed to July/August


Perfect


----------



## crush (Nov 20, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I'll give it a day before this tur
> 
> I agree, it should be pushed to July/August


Call it the Double or Nothing Surf Cup. August 2021 and then some will be correct. At least I went with dates.


----------



## lafalafa (Nov 20, 2020)

vegasguy said:


> On the boys side, 3 Socal teams come to Heritage.  2 will play Heat and then they play the third for their second league game.  This weekend will be the third weekend it has happened.


Yes I was referring to RL since that's what OP asked about.  Those Jan dates are for ECRL and it's only boys I have info on.   3 games each club:  Socal vs Socal since I don't think there are any out of state teams (not according to regional directory at least ) in RL for the SW.


----------



## socalkdg (Nov 20, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> We just got our schedule for the Route 66 tournament in Arizona next weekend.  Playing 4 games against other California teams but that's fine with me.
> 
> Let them kids play...


What age group?   We are GU16.   Staying in Needles to keep away from the casinos.


----------



## Dubs (Nov 20, 2020)

Mile High Dad said:


> Dubs, we were just told SC is still a go for Real CO. Today we get restricted to groups of 10 or less but we are still practicing splitting a team up into 2 groups.


How do you feel about sending your kid.  I have really mixed feelings, as much as DD wants to play and as much as I want to see her play. Not sure it's the right thing to do at this point in time.  Curious how others feel.


----------



## Lavey29 (Nov 20, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> What age group?   We are GU16.   Staying in Needles to keep away from the casinos.


Gu19....  is Josh team going to?  We are staying at the aquarius but I'm going to avoid sitting in the casino.


----------



## Lavey29 (Nov 20, 2020)

Dubs said:


> How do you feel about sending your kid.  I have really mixed feelings, as much as DD wants to play and as much as I want to see her play. Not sure it's the right thing to do at this point in time.  Curious how others feel.


I'm avoiding air travel and cruises even though prices are dirt cheap now.


----------



## electrichead72 (Nov 20, 2020)

Here's some of that crazy stuff due to CA laws.

My son's club is taking a lot of teams to play in AZ this weekend. We're going.

Two teams from the same club (his club) are going to play each other. Yes, that's what is happening. Two teams from the same club were scheduled to play each other and have to go to AZ to do so.

My son's playing a team from San Diego, so yeah, going to AZ to play a CA team.

There are a number of CA teams on the schedule.


----------



## crush (Nov 20, 2020)

electrichead72 said:


> Here's some of that crazy stuff due to CA laws.
> 
> My son's club is taking a lot of teams to play in AZ this weekend. We're going.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mile High Dad (Nov 20, 2020)

Dubs said:


> How do you feel about sending your kid.  I have really mixed feelings, as much as DD wants to play and as much as I want to see her play. Not sure it's the right thing to do at this point in time.  Curious how others feel.


We travel and stay as a family. After her injuries, I selfishly enjoy watching her being able to once again play the game she loves so much. Travel is so much easier now and way less crowded.


----------



## Grace T. (Nov 20, 2020)

Dubs said:


> How do you feel about sending your kid.  I have really mixed feelings, as much as DD wants to play and as much as I want to see her play. Not sure it's the right thing to do at this point in time.  Curious how others feel.


This would require a discussion of COVID (risks involved, morality, legalisms, tradeoffs) which is not permitted under the rules at the current time.  Let's keep the forum on track.


----------



## crush (Nov 20, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> This would require a discussion of *COVID *(risks involved, morality, legalisms, tradeoffs) which is not permitted under the rules at the current time.  Let's keep the forum on track.


Forget all that shit.  I would want to know how many minutes my kid is going to play in those three games.  In fact, if my kid got the call to go fly to SC, I would demand two full games.  Period, end of story.  Friday and Sunday and sit out Saturdays game unless that's the best team out of the three.  All full games too.


----------



## Footy30 (Nov 20, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> It looks like they are doing it by each individual club.


Not sure about ECRL (other than what others have posted here) but for ECNL (girls) you're correct it appears so far, the AZ and NV teams are avoiding travel this year, and every weekend a So Cal team has gone out to play their league game.


----------



## PruritusAniFC (Nov 20, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> I'm avoiding air travel and cruises even though prices are dirt cheap now.


What kind of Air travel prices you see that are economical? I would like to go that route, but monies limited.  ( Southwest)?


----------



## crush (Nov 20, 2020)

Renting a car out of Phx was insane when I was looking into it.


----------



## Dubs (Nov 20, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> This would require a discussion of COVID (risks involved, morality, legalisms, tradeoffs) which is not permitted under the rules at the current time.  Let's keep the forum on track.


I'm not asking about or wanting any political views.  Just trying to understand points of view regarding traveling to play next month and in Jan and wondering what  people are hearing about cancellations and club policies in line with this.


----------



## crush (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Footy30 (Nov 20, 2020)

PruritusAniFC said:


> What kind of Air travel prices you see that are economical? I would like to go that route, but monies limited.  ( Southwest)?


Please lets keep this thread on track but I will answer your question then move on

try downloading momondo they will try to find you reasonable flights
Orbitz too


----------



## crush (Nov 20, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> Please lets keep this thread on track but I will answer your question then move on
> 
> try downloading momondo they will try to find you reasonable flights
> Orbitz too


What about the car rental?  Uber around?  Hitch a ride from one of the other families?  I dont think so.  You cant mix things up like that.  SOL unless you got cash to piss away.  My wife told me yesterday that cash will be useless soon.  Trade and barter is the future.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 20, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> Not sure about ECRL (other than what others have posted here) but for ECNL (girls) you're correct it appears so far, the AZ and NV teams are avoiding travel this year, and every weekend a So Cal team has gone out to play their league game.


I was referring to girls ECRL.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 20, 2020)

Dubs said:


> I'm not asking about or wanting any political views.  Just trying to understand points of view regarding traveling to play next month and in Jan and wondering what  people are hearing about cancellations and club policies in line with this.


Both my DD’s would have my head if they had games scheduled and I tried to hold them out.  They have been chomping at the bit for meaningful competition for 10 months.  

There is no real health risk to anyone in our family.


----------



## Footy30 (Nov 20, 2020)

Dubs said:


> I'm not asking about or wanting any political views.  Just trying to understand points of view regarding traveling to play next month and in Jan and wondering what  people are hearing about cancellations and club policies in line with this.


Totally understand, unfortunately this is a touchy subject and it inevitably becomes political...  If I were to say do what you feel is best for your family it would literally turn into a political discussion. your best bet is to ask this on a different forum.. best of luck!  If you read some of the above threads it can give you an idea of cancellations, although these days nothing is certain.


----------



## Footy30 (Nov 20, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> I was referring to girls ECRL.


Oh. lol
D'OH!


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Nov 20, 2020)

Dubs said:


> How do you feel about sending your kid.  I have really mixed feelings, as much as DD wants to play and as much as I want to see her play. Not sure it's the right thing to do at this point in time.  Curious how others feel.


My daughter and I are looking forward to soccer in SC and plan to go assuming it's still on and our club is willing to go.


----------



## PruritusAniFC (Nov 20, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> Please lets keep this thread on track but I will answer your question then move on
> 
> try downloading momondo they will try to find you reasonable flights
> Orbitz too


My question relevant to soccer in Arizona


----------



## dad4 (Nov 20, 2020)

Dubs said:


> I'm not asking about or wanting any political views.  Just trying to understand points of view regarding traveling to play next month and in Jan and wondering what  people are hearing about cancellations and club policies in line with this.


There’s a side thread on travel covid risk mitigation, over in off topic.  Notintheface has some useful ideas.






						Covid risk management at soccer events
					

A spot to discuss what an individual can do to reduce and mitigate the corona virus exposure risk from soccer related travel.  This is mostly for people who see the risk as real and are on the fence about what do do about it.  If you know it’s all a hoax, please express that opinion in another...



					www.socalsoccer.com


----------



## Mile High Dad (Nov 20, 2020)

The playing time aspect is a tough pill to swallow with a bloated roster of 18/19. My dd spent so many months rehabbing, we cherish every minute. One app that eases the rental car pain is Hotwire. I use the pay later option and usually get decent deals. I’ve even gotten better deals in line rechecking prices. More priceless moments are when I can find that local hole in the wall bbq joint! I have scoped out a few in SC.


----------



## crush (Nov 20, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Both my DD’s would have my head if they had games scheduled and I tried to hold them out.  They have been chomping at the bit for meaningful competition for 10 months.
> 
> There is no real health risk to anyone in our family.


Kicker, I have something i think you and dd would like.  If not, no worries.  6 x 6 co-ed half court with only one GK.  GK can be a boy or girl,  Three female and two males have to be on the field for each team at all times.   Have a two goal line ((Think 3 point line)) that the team on defense has to take back in order to go on offense.  My dd is 100%.  You get a team from South Bay?  My dd already has a team all set.  All HS age.


----------



## Footy30 (Nov 20, 2020)

PruritusAniFC said:


> My question relevant to soccer in Arizona


Okay, cool and I gave you two apps to try, that I've used in the past to get reasonable prices. Often times with Orbitz you get a better deal if you bundle with a hotel. I've only ever booked flights with momondo.  Good Luck


----------



## Speed (Nov 20, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> There are ECRL game being played this weekend.


where and what teams?


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Nov 20, 2020)

Mile High Dad said:


> More priceless moments are when I can find that local hole in the wall bbq joint! I have scoped out a few in SC.


Finding the best hole-in-the-wall local food is my 2nd favorite thing about soccer travel. Help me out, @MHD. Names please. Thanks!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 20, 2020)

Speed said:


> where and what teams?


AZ.  Legends played last weekend. West Coast, Rebels and Pats play this weekend.


----------



## Mile High Dad (Nov 20, 2020)

Right now I’m looking at Bobby’s BBQ, Smoky Dreams and Mike and Jeff’s. I bribe my dd with good food, win win in my book.


----------



## ToonArmy (Nov 20, 2020)

Dominic said:


> Politics are only allowed in Off Topic 2
> 
> 
> No politics will be allowed in any forum other than Off Topic 2. You might be warned, or you could be instantly banned after reviewing your posting history. The Covid forum will now be deleted also.   Dominic
> ...


3rd in Cal South?


----------



## Footy30 (Nov 20, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> AZ.  Legends played last weekend. West Coast, Rebels and Pats play this weekend.


How do the AZ Legends look? Did Legends take over a club that was folding? ( I don't mean that in a negative way btw towards Legends or if it was a club that folded) 

West Coast (OC Surf) should be fun to watch if you're in AZ


----------



## ToonArmy (Nov 20, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> AZ.  Legends played last weekend. West Coast, Rebels and Pats play this weekend.


West Coast games for this weekend have been cancelled or rescheduled for 04 and 05 vs az arsenal and 06 and 07 rising. Anybody in Arizona have any info on why?


----------



## Footy30 (Nov 20, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> How do the AZ Legends look? Did Legends take over a club that was folding? ( I don't mean that in a negative way btw towards Legends or if it was a club that folded)
> 
> West Coast (OC Surf) should be fun to watch if you're in AZ


Omg nevermind, I'm a dumbass I think you were saying in AZ.... the legends played lmao 

I had today off so way too much computer time going a bit cross eyed


But there is a Legends now in AZ correct?


----------



## Lavey29 (Nov 20, 2020)

PruritusAniFC said:


> What kind of Air travel prices you see that are economical? I would like to go that route, but monies limited.  ( Southwest)?


Some on our team were looking at flying to Phoenix for surf cup. $59 one way.


----------



## Footy30 (Nov 20, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Some on our team were looking at flying to Phoenix for surf cup. $59 one way.


wow that's a good price


----------



## Lavey29 (Nov 20, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> wow that's a good price


It is but by the time you multiply it by 4 family members and double it for the return flight and add in rental car, it's just easier to drive 7 hours. I just hope the surf tournament gets played on its current schedule.  Surprisingly 90 degrees in Phoenix today also. They have beautiful fields there and the neighbouring cities also. Very soccer oriented region there.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 20, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> How do the AZ Legends look? Did Legends take over a club that was folding? ( I don't mean that in a negative way btw towards Legends or if it was a club that folded)
> 
> West Coast (OC Surf) should be fun to watch if you're in AZ


Not AZ Legends, “AZ.” That’s where they are playing. Legends, played last week


----------



## GT45 (Nov 20, 2020)

Surf Cup has sent out emails saying they have received an overwhelming number of applications, and all teams will be notified by November 23 (if they have not already been accepted). In fact they are looking to secure more fields, so I don't think too many people were upset with the date. They also said they will be filming games for free college coaches. That email was sent yesterday.


----------



## Footy30 (Nov 20, 2020)

GT45 said:


> Surf Cup has sent out emails saying they have received an overwhelming number of applications, and all teams will be notified by November 23 (if they have not already been accepted). In fact they are looking to secure more fields, so I don't think too many people were upset with the date. They also said they will be filming games for free college coaches. That email was sent yesterday.


Well, if they are filming games for free for the coaches that's great news!


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Nov 20, 2020)

GT45 said:


> Surf Cup has sent out emails saying they have received an overwhelming number of applications, and all teams will be notified by November 23 (if they have not already been accepted). In fact they are looking to secure more fields, so I don't think too many people were upset with the date. They also said they will be filming games for free college coaches. That email was sent yesterday.


Got that email for my younger daughter yesterday, and then today they got their acceptance. Looks like the tourney is moving forward as of now and they must have secured some more fields.


----------



## crush (Nov 21, 2020)

I'm back but this time it will only be about soccer takes & more soccer takes!  Oh how I love thee.  Go soccer!!!!


----------



## oh canada (Nov 21, 2020)

GT45 said:


> Surf Cup has sent out emails saying they have received an overwhelming number of applications, and all teams will be notified by November 23 (if they have not already been accepted). In fact they are looking to secure more fields, so I don't think too many people were upset with the date. They also said they will be filming games for free college coaches. That email was sent yesterday.


Remember, they have taken this approach before in July/August and again in September.  Don't assume this tournament is a definite go yet.  As mentioned above, games are starting to be cancelled in AZ.  Other AZ events being cancelled too.  More kids are getting the virus (even Newsom's kids are quarantining now).   If buying air tix make sure you read whether they're refundable.


----------



## crush (Nov 21, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Remember, they have taken this approach before in July/August and again in September.  Don't assume this tournament is a definite go yet.  As mentioned above, games are starting to be cancelled in AZ.  Other AZ events being cancelled too.  More kids are getting the virus (even Newsom's kids are quarantining now).   If buying air tix make sure you read whether they're refundable.


The Orange County sheriff added to his sentiments Friday morning in another statement saying: *“Let me be clear – this is a matter of personal responsibility and not a matter of law enforcement.” *

Come on socal, we can do it.  Let's all take personal responsibility and wear a mask, stay 6 x 6 and all wash your hands.  I can say 100% everyone I see is obeying.  LA is 100% going on hard core lock down tomorrow.  Oh Canada, how long shall we be treated like little babies who can't follow simple instructions?  If you catch someone cheating in class, do you let them re-take the test?


----------



## Grace T. (Nov 21, 2020)

crush said:


> The Orange County sheriff added to his sentiments Friday morning in another statement saying: *“Let me be clear – this is a matter of personal responsibility and not a matter of law enforcement.” *
> 
> Come on socal, we can do it.  Let's all take personal responsibility and wear a mask, stay 6 x 6 and all wash your hands.  I can say 100% everyone I see is obeying.  LA is 100% going on hard core lock down tomorrow.  Oh Canada, how long shall we be treated like little babies who can't follow simple instructions?  If you catch someone cheating in class, do you let them re-take the test?


Yeah oh Canada is flirting with the line (second offense now) but you just promised crush....


----------



## crush (Nov 21, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Yeah oh Canada is flirting with the line (second offense now) but you just promised crush....


Oh Grace, what a Matrix we find ourselves in today.  Oh my or my, oh Lord oh thee.....lol!!!!  2+2=5.  Plus, if you add some pi to it then it equals justice for some!!!


----------



## happy9 (Nov 21, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Remember, they have taken this approach before in July/August and again in September.  Don't assume this tournament is a definite go yet.  As mentioned above, games are starting to be cancelled in AZ.  Other AZ events being cancelled too.  More kids are getting the virus (even Newsom's kids are quarantining now).   If buying air tix make sure you read whether they're refundable.


Just curious what games are starting to be cancelled?  I know Nomads is cancelled. Desert Super Cup is a go for now.  AZ state league games are being played and AZ teams travelled to Heritage Cup.  

There are girls ECNL games scheduled in AZ for the weekend - I don't know if those have been cancelled..  The GA is done for the season.  The AZ GA teams will enter Surf Cup, if it happens.  I do think Surf Cup is vulnerable to cancellation.  It's a terrible time of the year to have a tournament.


----------



## oh canada (Nov 21, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Yeah oh Canada is flirting with the line (second offense now) but you just promised crush....


Wanna be rat?  snitch?  Btw, I'm not getting warned bc it's not political and it's completely relevant to prior posts about Surf Cup AZ and only tangentially related to Covid.  Almost everything is related in some way to Covid these days.  I generally like reading your posts, so please don't turn into a little whiny @#$%!


----------



## oh canada (Nov 21, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Just curious what games are starting to be cancelled?  I know Nomads is cancelled. Desert Super Cup is a go for now.  AZ state league games are being played and AZ teams travelled to Heritage Cup.
> 
> There are girls ECNL games scheduled in AZ for the weekend - I don't know if those have been cancelled..  The GA is done for the season.  The AZ GA teams will enter Surf Cup, if it happens.  I do think Surf Cup is vulnerable to cancellation.  It's a terrible time of the year to have a tournament.


btw, thought it was totally crazy that GA teams played multiple games every weekend.  yeah they got games in, but negatively affects the quality of play and the heatlh of the players---not to mention the sanity of parents driving to AZ and NV every weekend.  young kids can handle it sure, but high school bodies cannot.  What was your experience?


----------



## Lavey29 (Nov 21, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Just curious what games are starting to be cancelled?  I know Nomads is cancelled. Desert Super Cup is a go for now.  AZ state league games are being played and AZ teams travelled to Heritage Cup.
> 
> There are girls ECNL games scheduled in AZ for the weekend - I don't know if those have been cancelled..  The GA is done for the season.  The AZ GA teams will enter Surf Cup, if it happens.  I do think Surf Cup is vulnerable to cancellation.  It's a terrible time of the year to have a tournament.


Why is it a terrible time of year for a tournament? Youth soccer in Arizona seems to be safely managed very well. In fact youth soccer and other sports seem to be going along fine in numerous states around the country except for places like Ca. Ny, Nj  Mi, etc...hhhmmmmm...I wonder why that is?

Let them kids play...


----------



## happy9 (Nov 21, 2020)

oh canada said:


> btw, thought it was totally crazy that GA teams played multiple games every weekend.  yeah they got games in, but negatively affects the quality of play and the heatlh of the players---not to mention the sanity of parents driving to AZ and NV every weekend.  young kids can handle it sure, but high school bodies cannot.  What was your experience?


Arizona and NV parents are used to driving almost every weekend to CA, it's what they do every year.  This year is obviously an anomaly. There are only 2 GA and 2 ECNL teams in AZ.

Maybe there is some merit to playing only one game over the weekend if fitness and health is a concern.  Long drive to play one game (AZ teams do it all the time when the leagues can't schedule two games).   Two games for the weekend is the norm for both leagues.


----------



## Speed (Nov 21, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Why is it a terrible time of year for a tournament? Youth soccer in Arizona seems to be safely managed very well. In fact youth soccer and other sports seem to be going along fine in numerous states around the country except for places like Ca. Ny, Nj  Mi, etc...hhhmmmmm...I wonder why that is?
> 
> Let them kids play...


I am looking forward to getting out of CA its a great time of year for us!


----------



## happy9 (Nov 21, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Why is it a terrible time of year for a tournament? Youth soccer in Arizona seems to be safely managed very well. In fact youth soccer and other sports seem to be going along fine in numerous states around the country except for places like Ca. Ny, Nj  Mi, etc...hhhmmmmm...I wonder why that is?
> 
> Let them kids play...


My point has nothing to do with the safety of soccer being played in the state.  There will not be fields available in FEB for surf.  Do your research on soccer in AZ during late JAN and all of FEB.  Large tournaments every weekend.  Surf will not have access to fields.  If they don't get it in when it's currently scheduled or at the latest 1 week later, they will not get it in.


----------



## Chalklines (Nov 21, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Why is it a terrible time of year for a tournament? Youth soccer in Arizona seems to be safely managed very well. In fact youth soccer and other sports seem to be going along fine in numerous states around the country except for places like Ca. Ny, Nj  Mi, etc...hhhmmmmm...I wonder why that is?
> 
> Let them kids play...


Its the travel, lodging and the eating out situation which is the problem with crossing state lines for a meaningless soccer game in a pandemic. 

Haven't even touched on idiotic parents who have the urge to hit the bars and casinos selfishly.

So yes, nothings wrong with soccer this time of year other then the fucked up thought process of some parental units.


----------



## happy9 (Nov 21, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Why is it a terrible time of year for a tournament? Youth soccer in Arizona seems to be safely managed very well. In fact youth soccer and other sports seem to be going along fine in numerous states around the country except for places like Ca. Ny, Nj  Mi, etc...hhhmmmmm...I wonder why that is?
> 
> Let them kids play...


Click on JAN and FEB.  Surf really only has 2 weekends to mess with in JAN.  They may be calling it a day, wouldn't surprise me.










						20/21 Club Tournaments | Arizona
					






					www.azsoccerassociation.org


----------



## ToonArmy (Nov 21, 2020)

happy9 said:


> My point has nothing to do with the safety of soccer being played in the state.  There will not be fields available in FEB for surf.  Do your research on soccer in AZ during late JAN and all of FEB.  Large tournaments every weekend.  Surf will not have access to fields.  If they don't get it in when it's currently scheduled or at the latest 1 week later, they will not get it in.


That might be why there are rumors that they will limit the amount of accepted teams even with record number of entries which is another rumor I heard


----------



## happy9 (Nov 21, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Its the travel, lodging and the eating out situation which is the problem with crossing state lines for a meaningless soccer game in a pandemic.
> 
> Haven't even touched on idiotic parents who have the urge to hit the bars and casinos selfishly.
> 
> So yes, nothings wrong with soccer this time of year other then the fucked up thought process of some parental units.


The problem is fields, there will be none for Surf to host games.


----------



## happy9 (Nov 21, 2020)

ToonArmy said:


> That might be why there are rumors that they will limit the amount of accepted teams even with record number of entries which is another rumor I heard


Each of these tournaments follow the same footprint.  Reach 11 is just one location that is used.  They weave in scottsdale sports complex and other city complexes in order to get all of the games in.


----------



## Lavey29 (Nov 21, 2020)

happy9 said:


> My point has nothing to do with the safety of soccer being played in the state.  There will not be fields available in FEB for surf.  Do your research on soccer in AZ during late JAN and all of FEB.  Large tournaments every weekend.  Surf will not have access to fields.  If they don't get it in when it's currently scheduled or at the latest 1 week later, they will not get it in.


Where there's a will, there's a way. One thing about soccer since it's a world sport, different regions always go out of their way to help or accommodate other regions. We have had some memorable experiences out of state and in state as well traveling to northern ca for tournaments. They will find a way to have fields to play.


----------



## Lavey29 (Nov 21, 2020)

ToonArmy said:


> That might be why there are rumors that they will limit the amount of accepted teams even with record number of entries which is another rumor I heard


I think they got lots of entries due to the lack of available play during the season obviously.  They have to limit to what their resources will allow them to accommodate to. I also suspect they will try and keep the quality of play elevated based on their knowledge of teams and clubs.


----------



## Lavey29 (Nov 21, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Its the travel, lodging and the eating out situation which is the problem with crossing state lines for a meaningless soccer game in a pandemic.
> 
> Haven't even touched on idiotic parents who have the urge to hit the bars and casinos selfishly.
> 
> So yes, nothings wrong with soccer this time of year other then the fucked up thought process of some parental units.


Sorry watching kids smile and enjoy the sport they love is not meaningless to me.


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Nov 21, 2020)

LV Thanksgiving Tournament has been cancelled..


----------



## crush (Nov 21, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Wanna be rat?  snitch?  Btw, I'm not getting warned bc it's not political and it's completely relevant to prior posts about Surf Cup AZ and only tangentially related to Covid.  Almost everything is related in some way to Covid these days.  I generally like reading your posts, so please don't turn into a little whiny @#$%!


----------



## Grace T. (Nov 21, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Wanna be rat?  snitch?  Btw, I'm not getting warned bc it's not political and it's completely relevant to prior posts about Surf Cup AZ and only tangentially related to Covid.  Almost everything is related in some way to Covid these days.  I generally like reading your posts, so please don't turn into a little whiny @#$%!


im happy to follow any applicable rule.Doms site. But insist on the rules being applied equitably.

remember Paul was the biggest zealot of the apostles.


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Nov 21, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> im happy to follow any applicable rule.Doms site. But insist on the rules being applied equitably.
> 
> remember Paul was the biggest zealot of the apostles.


Who’s Paul ?


----------



## crush (Nov 21, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> im happy to follow any applicable rule.Doms site. But insist on the rules being applied equitably.
> 
> remember Paul was the biggest zealot of the apostles.


Peter and his sword were hard core back in the day.  He was a find fisherman too


----------



## Lavey29 (Nov 21, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> im happy to follow any applicable rule.Doms site. But insist on the rules being applied equitably.
> 
> remember Paul was the biggest zealot of the apostles.


Fly right by it Grace.....Canada?  Lol...enough said


----------



## crush (Nov 21, 2020)

Futbol2dmaxxx said:


> Who’s Paul ?


He was a hard core Jew named Saul before he became Paul   A great zealot for his cause.  Stupid, uneducated sinners were following this Christ guy named Jesus and Saul was not all too happy.  He would go around killing folks from "The Way."  Had them killed and fed to wild animals and wild bats. Then he had a chance encounter with the One on the road to Damascus.  Crazy stuff!!!


----------



## Giesbock (Nov 21, 2020)

Soccer ranks as a religious experience for giant swaths of the planet. Glad to see that we’re caching right up on the SoCal forum!!  May not even need to go to church tomorrow!! .


----------



## Footy30 (Nov 21, 2020)

@oh canada  I have to agree with you on Surf leading everyone to believe the tournament was going to be played over it's original weekend, then the 2nd move, etc. I hope if they have to change dates again they are able to fit it in the small time frame our AZ peeps have informed us about.

I like reading your posts and I like reading @Grace T. soccer posts, so lets try to stay on track....  Both you and Grace and a handful of others on here contribute positively to this forum and I think she (Grace) and most people on here just wants everyone to abide by the rules or take it to the OFF TOPIC..
C'mon this thread hasn't derailed yet lets keep it going.. Soccer only

The GA league is done already? even the SW? glad they got some games.. Anyone on here want to share their GA experience? I have heard a few things here and there and its probably not the best season to ask for an opinion, but in case anyone wants to share...


----------



## Lavey29 (Nov 21, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Soccer ranks as a religious experience for giant swaths of the planet. Glad to see that we’re caching right up on the SoCal forum!!  May not even need to go to church tomorrow!! .


Is church even allowed anymore? Thought newsolini banned it. But yes soccer is the beautiful game and really the only sport that brings the whole world into the game. I remember going to the forum as a kid with my grandfather in the 70s and watching grainy black and white footage of world cup games. It was the only way to see some of the International play back then.


----------



## crush (Nov 21, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Soccer ranks as a religious experience for giant swaths of the planet. Glad to see that we’re caching right up on the SoCal forum!!  May not even need to go to church tomorrow!! .


Brother Giesbock, you are not allowed to go to church anymore.  I have much on my heart to share with everyone.


----------



## Footy30 (Nov 21, 2020)

oh canada said:


> btw, thought it was totally crazy that GA teams played multiple games every weekend.  yeah they got games in, but negatively affects the quality of play and the heatlh of the players---not to mention the sanity of parents driving to AZ and NV every weekend.  young kids can handle it sure, but high school bodies cannot.  What was your experience?


I can't believe the AZ and NV teams travel so much during a regular season.... 

Typically in ECNL we have to travel twice and it's a pain..  mad respect to the AZ and NV teams for all their travel.


----------



## crush (Nov 21, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> @oh canada  I have to agree with you on Surf leading everyone to believe the tournament was going to be played over it's original weekend, then the 2nd move, etc. I hope if they have to change dates again they are able to fit it in the small time frame our AZ peeps have informed us about.
> 
> I like reading your posts and I like reading @Grace T. soccer posts, so lets try to stay on track....  Both you and Grace and a handful of others on here contribute positively to this forum and I think she (Grace) and most people on here just wants everyone to abide by the rules or take it to the OFF TOPIC..
> C'mon this thread hasn't derailed yet lets keep it going.. Soccer only
> ...


I heard a lot of stuff but I wont share.  Playing in East LA tomorrow.  Grandpa hooked us with good soccer fun and killer lunch after.


----------



## crush (Nov 21, 2020)

These two again....


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Nov 21, 2020)

crush said:


> I heard a lot of stuff but I wont share.  Playing in East LA tomorrow.  Grandpa hooked us with good soccer fun and killer lunch after.


Share the tea


----------



## crush (Nov 21, 2020)

Futbol2dmaxxx said:


> Share the tea


No more from me.  I'm keeping things positive.


----------



## crush (Nov 21, 2020)

If truth be told, every single league is struggling right about now.  I have so many rumor mill stuff.  However, it's best to look for soccer outside of club at this time.  I really hope all leagues can resume sometime before winter is over.  One can only hope.


----------



## Soccermom18 (Nov 21, 2020)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> LV Thanksgiving Tournament has been cancelled..


did they cite why?  do you think Mayor's Cup is next?


----------



## oh canada (Nov 21, 2020)

Soccermom18 said:


> did they cite why?  do you think Mayor's Cup is next?


Why did they cancel the LV Thanksgiving Tournament?  They saw it coming (see link below).  Surf should see it coming too.  There's no plateau in cases coming anytime soon.  Someone has to speak truth.









						Youth soccer teams fear second shutdown as tournament enrollment skyrockets
					

LAS VEGAS (FOX5) -- Concern over a second shutdown corresponds with record enrollment in Las Vegas youth soccer tournaments.




					www.fox5vegas.com


----------



## oh canada (Nov 21, 2020)

And more media coverage like this too in AZ is not going to help Surf's chances of holding their Jan. 1 tournament:









						COVID-19 crowd concerns: 800 youth sports teams coming to the Valley for tournaments
					

POSSIBLE COVID-19 SPREADER EVENTS: County officials insist youth sports clubs are directly connected to the recent spike in cases.




					www.fox10phoenix.com


----------



## Soccermom18 (Nov 21, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Why did they cancel the LV Thanksgiving Tournament?  They saw it coming (see link below).  Surf should see it coming too.  There's no plateau in cases coming anytime soon.  Someone has to speak truth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the article!  With that said, if next week’s tourney is already cancelled, Mayor’s cup should just cancel theirs already as well instead of waiting until a week prior.  So many teams applied that they had to split into 2 weekends. That’s probably not of popular opinion but why string families along at this point.


----------



## happy9 (Nov 21, 2020)

oh canada said:


> And more media coverage like this too in AZ is not going to help Surf's chances of holding their Jan. 1 tournament:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fear mongering , they should back it up with science as opposed to speculation.   Regardless, Surf should put up or shut up.  I get the sense  that AZ will make a decision prior to thanksgiving.  No wiggle room for Surf.  Besides, might be better in the long run to cancel surf, calm things down, and have the big tournaments in FEB.  Those same teams that will travel for Surf, will travel for PDT.

Whatever, don't want to get into a COVID/Soccer discussion....I suppose youth sports is the cause for spikes in ND and SD.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Nov 21, 2020)

oh canada said:


> btw, thought it was totally crazy that GA teams played multiple games every weekend.  yeah they got games in, but negatively affects the quality of play and the heatlh of the players---not to mention the sanity of parents driving to AZ and NV every weekend.  young kids can handle it sure, but high school bodies cannot.  What was your experience?


ECNL Showcases are 3 games in 3 days. Not a fan of that for the older girls.


----------



## crush (Nov 22, 2020)

USL score up date

Locals Only FC beat Mix Bag FC 4-2.  I cant say who or where, but soccer is being played and that makes me happy.  I know of two other USL games that took place and I look to post as soon as I get results back.  Scores were supposed to come to me before 12am.  However, many are afraid that I will snitch and I promised I would not snitch on friends.  BTW, who snitches on friends anyways?


----------



## Desert Hound (Nov 22, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> I can't believe the AZ and NV teams travel so much during a regular season....
> 
> Typically in ECNL we have to travel twice and it's a pain..  mad respect to the AZ and NV teams for all their travel.


It is why we usually do team travel. Rent a couple of large buses, 2 chaperones per team, and off they go. Parents drop them off at the bus and pick them up at the bus. Many times we get a live feed, if not we watch the tape a couple of days later. 

Kids have a blast hanging out with their friends, parents don't drive, and it is cheaper vs families heading out on their own.


----------



## crush (Nov 22, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> It is why we usually do team travel. Rent a couple of large buses, 2 chaperones per team, and off they go. Parents drop them off at the bus and pick them up at the bus. Many times we get a live feed, if not we watch the tape a couple of days later.
> 
> Kids have a blast hanging out with their friends, parents don't drive, and it is cheaper vs families heading out on their own.


and let's not forget, it prepares the goats for life after daddy and mommy pulling all the strings for play time.  Goat has to figure out life on her own when she is older and this is how it starts.  I sure hope those buses make the trip next year.  Make sure your one of the chaperones Hound because we have a bet, remember?


----------



## Chalklines (Nov 22, 2020)

happy9 said:


> fear mongering , they should back it up with science as opposed to speculation.   Regardless, Surf should put up or shut up.  I get the sense  that AZ will make a decision prior to thanksgiving.  No wiggle room for Surf.  Besides, might be better in the long run to cancel surf, calm things down, and have the big tournaments in FEB.  Those same teams that will travel for Surf, will travel for PDT.
> 
> Whatever, don't want to get into a COVID/Soccer discussion....I suppose youth sports is the cause for spikes in ND and SD.


AZ should cancel by Tuesday after the weekend numbers are posted. Just schedule some local scrimmages with the weather holding up and stay local if your team has parents who can relax with out games. Im disappointed more California Club directors aren't being proactive and canceling out of state travel right now.

 Its all about $$$$$ in the end.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 22, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Im disappointed more California Club directors aren't being proactive and canceling out of state travel right now.
> 
> Its all about $$$$$ in the end.


It is likely they are just listening to their customers, who after 8+ months and watching so many clubs around SoCal and the rest of the country play, are fed up with “sitting at home”.

It is entirely feasible for games to be played locally with no risk to the kids or families (if they follow common sense guidances)....just follow the science.


----------



## crush (Nov 22, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> AZ should cancel by Tuesday after the weekend numbers are posted. Just schedule some local scrimmages with the weather holding up and stay local if your team has parents who can relax with out games. Im disappointed more California Club directors aren't being proactive and canceling out of state travel right now.
> 
> Its all about $$$$$ in the end.


I'm getting lots of folks asking me about the USL.  Cops have pretty much said, "dont get us involved."  I will never share where the games are being played, way too many snitches.  This also has nothing to do with club.  This is free soccer.  Q.  AZ, get the bus together and let's get two games for you before Winter arrives.  Can I get someone from Poway?  Where is Del Mar?  Oceanside?  Rancho Ber nar dough.......South Bay?  Come one guys, get a team and let's ball.  BTW, I dropped 6 x 6 and not just going 11 v 11.  I also have refs.  I spoke to LA Sherriff last week and he said his son plays soccer and he just laugh it off as______________________________.  I told him it's not funny and he agreed and said _______________________________


----------



## happy9 (Nov 22, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> ECNL Showcases are 3 games in 3 days. Not a fan of that for the older girls.


Not a fan of 3 games in 3 days.  The DA (and now likely the GA) limited play to 2 games every 3 days at showcases.  The downside is an extra days worth of expenses for the traveling families.  You still played 3 games while at a showcase, but your stay was longer - no less than  5 days worth of travel for a showcase.


----------



## crush (Nov 22, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> It is likely they are just listening to their customers, who after 8+ months and watching so many clubs around SoCal and the rest of the country play, are fed up with “sitting at home”.
> 
> It is entirely feasible for games to be played locally with no risk to the kids or families (if they follow common sense guidances)....just follow the science.


It's time to ball bro.  Club has too many liabilities and let's be frank, way too many snitches.  USL is the way to go.  I got fields in _________________and __________________.  All free too.  Free parking   All we have to do is find goats who want to play and pay ref fees.  Get a team bro and lets get the girls some play time.  Tech, get IE team brah.  Tech FC?  Crush FC?  Kicker4life FC and many more?  No club affiliations at all.  The avatar can sponser the team as well?  No lime or yellow shirts or red shirts, just black shorts and white shirt.  Put a penny around them. No pack packs, just goat ready to ball.


----------



## dad4 (Nov 22, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Not a fan of 3 games in 3 days.  The DA (and now likely the GA) limited play to 2 games every 3 days at showcases.  The downside is an extra days worth of expenses for the traveling families.  You still played 3 games while at a showcase, but your stay was longer - no less than  5 days worth of travel for a showcase.


the extra hotel day is still cheaper than PT.


----------



## happy9 (Nov 22, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> It is entirely feasible for games to be played locally with no risk to the kids or families (if they follow common sense guidances)....just follow the science.


It's certainly feasible.  Politically it may be hard for AZ and maricopa county to not cancel Surf.  I fully expect other mitigation measures go into effect this week.  I don't think we'll see a "shutdown" but certain aspects of the AZ economy may be paused (bars, reduced capacity indoor dining, etc).  

No big deal for soccer parents - you can still go and get takeout and adult calming beverages and enjoy them on the patios of most hotels.  Half priced bottles of wine for everyone. 

Desert Super Cup is still on for thanksgiving weekend.  If they cancel at the last minute, that would be a nail in the coffin for Surf ( I think).


----------



## Chalklines (Nov 22, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> It is entirely feasible for games to be played locally with no risk to the kids or families (if they follow common sense guidances)....just follow the science.


yes but its everything away from the fields you are forgetting about. How many parents will just stay at the hotel with their families and not go out and intermingle? It just takes one selfish parent and its over and im not even touching on if that parent has multiple kids playing on different teams at the club.

90% of club parents have no common sense. After being on this board you could even say its scientifically proven.


----------



## happy9 (Nov 22, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> 90% of club parents have no common sense. After being on this board you could even say its scientifically proven.


Please provide link. Isn't true unless we see small dots and squiggly vertical lines.


----------



## dad4 (Nov 22, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> yes but its everything away from the fields you are forgetting about. How many parents will just stay at the hotel with their families and not go out and intermingle? It just takes one selfish parent and its over and im not even touching on if that parent has multiple kids playing on different teams at the club.
> 
> 90% of club parents have no common sense. After being on this board you could even say its scientifically proven.


I think Kicker is suggesting playing some local games, without hotels.

I think it’s in the guidelines that were supposed to be released, but got squished by the current spike.   Local games in orange, within your county or neighboring counties.  OC does very well in this system, if you look at a map and think about it.


----------



## happy9 (Nov 22, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> yes but its everything away from the fields you are forgetting about. How many parents will just stay at the hotel with their families and not go out and intermingle? It just takes one selfish parent and its over and im not even touching on if that parent has multiple kids playing on different teams at the club.
> 
> 90% of club parents have no common sense. After being on this board you could even say its scientifically proven.


I suspect AZ will go into some sort of pause, which should coincide with the natural break in youth sports.  Surf will be collateral damage.  That very well may damage the fragile minds of these 90 percenters that you speak of.  

Until then, like today, CA license plates will be taking up all of the to go food pick up parking spots - which is not a bad thing.


----------



## oh canada (Nov 22, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> ECNL Showcases are 3 games in 3 days. Not a fan of that for the older girls.


totally agree...2 games would be enough.  by the time the third game comes around the play quality deteriorates significantly.  In past years, it seemed like the scouts agreed as most of them bailed by the end of the weekends.


----------



## Desert Hound (Nov 22, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Not a fan of 3 games in 3 days.  The DA (and now likely the GA) limited play to 2 games every 3 days at showcases.  The downside is an extra days worth of expenses for the traveling families.  You still played 3 games while at a showcase, but your stay was longer - no less than  5 days worth of travel for a showcase.


That is the part that sucked. 5 days in FL, etc. 

DA also had a tendency to schedule the week before finals in Dec as well. So instead of a 3 days weekend and missing a day, the kids missed most of the week.


----------



## NickName (Nov 22, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Desert Super Cup is still on for thanksgiving weekend.  If they cancel at the last minute, that would be a nail in the coffin for Surf ( I think).


supposed to be driving out Friday for this but fully expect word to come out early this week about cancellation.

I’m mixed right now.  I fully expect that if they play, it will be the only games until next season (summer) as I dont expect high school/club to do anything beyond this next week.
Flip side, I don’t want my family or others getting sick.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Nov 22, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Not a fan of 3 games in 3 days.  The DA (and now likely the GA) limited play to 2 games every 3 days at showcases.  The downside is an extra days worth of expenses for the traveling families.  You still played 3 games while at a showcase, but your stay was longer - no less than  5 days worth of travel for a showcase.


I agree - it's a balance. I question how much value is gained by that 3rd game in 3 days. Honestly, I'd prefer 2 games in 3 days with a day off in between. There is a reason colleges and professionals don't do it. Quality not only degrades, but injuries also increase.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Nov 22, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> That is the part that sucked. 5 days in FL, etc.
> 
> DA also had a tendency to schedule the week before finals in Dec as well. So instead of a 3 days weekend and missing a day, the kids missed most of the week.


The DA absolutely did not GAF about any activities outside of DA soccer - school included. It was annoying.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Nov 22, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I think Kicker is suggesting playing some local games, without hotels.
> 
> I think it’s in the guidelines that were supposed to be released, but got squished by the current spike.


Ha! we'll get on their radar one of these days, @dad4, right?


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Nov 22, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> The DA absolutely did not GAF about any activities outside of DA soccer - school included. It was annoying.


For sure -- Travel Monday, acclimation day Tuesday, Play Wednesday, Play Thursday, off Friday, Play Saturday -- Travel Saturday, Recover Sunday -- Finals week!!


----------



## happy9 (Nov 22, 2020)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> For sure -- Travel Monday, acclimation day Tuesday, Play Wednesday, Play Thursday, off Friday, Play Saturday -- Travel Saturday, Recover Sunday -- Finals week!!


Their effort to "professionalize" things  didn't make everyone happy.  It's a balancing act.  As parents, we will never be 100% happy.  

It's like the parents that complain about small rosters then turn around and complain that their player isn't getting enough playing time when rosters are full.  Can't win for losing.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Nov 22, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Their effort to "professionalize" things  didn't make everyone happy.  It's a balancing act.  As parents, we will never be 100% happy.
> 
> It's like the parents that complain about small rosters then turn around and complain that their player isn't getting enough playing time when rosters are full.  Can't win for losing.


yep -- my response was agreeing that they didn't a rat's tail about things outside of soccer.  There is also the argument that it prepares the girls for life after high school with travel and academic priorities, but then those girls are also playing multiple days in a row.  There were several things that the DA did that seemed counter productive to keeping the idea afloat especially on the girls side, not limited to the time and travel dedication for some locations/teams.


----------



## dad4 (Nov 22, 2020)

Has anyone had trouble getting their coach to limit playing time if that's what you want?


----------



## watfly (Nov 22, 2020)

At this point the only reason to play games, tournament or scrimmage, is purely for fun.  Its a great reason, but if we think its prepping our kids for a competitive season or much development we may be delusional.  I hope I'm wrong but the 20-21 season is likely done.  I just don't see us playing in CA before summer, and long after first round of tryouts for 21-22.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Nov 22, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Has anyone had trouble getting their coach to limit playing time if that's what you want?


It’s a tough conversation if you commit to a tournament or showcase. At the U13 level, I asked the coach to pick one of futsal or the scrimmage game that was scheduled on the same day. That was taken well.


----------



## silverback (Nov 22, 2020)

Governor of Nevada just announced a 3 week pause, limits of gatherings to no more than 50 if I remember correctly and specifically mentioned all youth and adult sporting tournaments  must be cancelled, even those with prior authorization


----------



## Chalklines (Nov 22, 2020)

silverback said:


> Governor of Nevada just announced a 3 week pause, limits of gatherings to no more than 50 if I remember correctly and specifically mentioned all youth and adult sporting tournaments  must be cancelled, even those with prior authorization


No more ICU beds as of today in AZ


----------



## Chalklines (Nov 22, 2020)

silverback said:


> Governor of Nevada just announced a 3 week pause, limits of gatherings to no more than 50 if I remember correctly and specifically mentioned all youth and adult sporting tournaments  must be cancelled, even those with prior authorization











						Gov. Sisolak announces new restrictions for Nevada as COVID-19 cases surge
					

Gov. Sisolak will update Nevadans on COVID-19 response



					www.rgj.com


----------



## Lavey29 (Nov 22, 2020)

watfly said:


> At this point the only reason to play games, tournament or scrimmage, is purely for fun.  Its a great reason, but if we think its prepping our kids for a competitive season or much development we may be delusional.  I hope I'm wrong but the 20-21 season is likely done.  I just don't see us playing in CA before summer, and long after first round of tryouts for 21-22.


Nah, January 20th the news will stop over hyping the China virus and before you know it life will start seeing signs of normalcy again...soccer play will be just fine then and it will be like a miracle happened as all the doom and gloom suddenly vanishes.


----------



## Desert Hound (Nov 22, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> No more ICU beds as of today in AZ


That is not correct.









						AZDHS | Epidemiology & Disease Control - Mosquito Borne
					

Working to monitor, prevent and control diseases in Arizona through education, immunization and research.




					www.azdhs.gov


----------



## lafalafa (Nov 22, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Gov. Sisolak announces new restrictions for Nevada as COVID-19 cases surge
> 
> 
> Gov. Sisolak will update Nevadans on COVID-19 response
> ...


Mayor's cup and everything <12/14 in Vegas or NV is now on pause according to that 3 week order


----------



## happy9 (Nov 22, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> No more ICU beds as of today in AZ


Duuude  - where do you get your info from? You are hilarious.


----------



## happy9 (Nov 22, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Has anyone had trouble getting their coach to limit playing time if that's what you want?


There's the rub.  I've seen parents blame losses on lack of depth on the bench then turn around and threaten to leave if their player doesn't get their "deserved" playing time.  

Personally, at U15 and above, I prefer smaller rosters - 15 max.  More playing time, the team is better synched, the off the bench players have immediate and planned impact.  It's a risk but provides the stronger, younger players to play up if/when their is a gap on the bench. Team culture is more stable and predictable with a smaller roster.

Now, with that said, smaller rosters = less $$$.


----------



## happy9 (Nov 22, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Mayor's cup and everything <12/14 in Vegas or NV is now on pause according to that 3 week order


And you can't use treadmills, bicycles, rowers, and the such at gyms.  No breathing hard allowed.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Nov 22, 2020)

happy9 said:


> There's the rub.  I've seen parents blame losses on lack of depth on the bench then turn around and threaten to leave if their player doesn't get their "deserved" playing time.
> 
> Personally, at U15 and above, I prefer smaller rosters - 15 max.  More playing time, the team is better synched, the off the bench players have immediate and planned impact.  It's a risk but provides the stronger, younger players to play up if/when their is a gap on the bench. Team culture is more stable and predictable with a smaller roster.
> 
> Now, with that said, smaller rosters = less $$$.


15 is fine for single games, but for the 3 games in 3 days showcases and playoffs, it's not enough.


----------



## Chalklines (Nov 22, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> That is not correct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Staffed beds. It's correct.


----------



## happy9 (Nov 22, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> 15 is fine for single games, but for the 3 games in 3 days showcases and playoffs, it's not enough.


I agree with you.  I am not a fan of 3 games over 3 days.   That 1 day in between games works.  Some complain about the added cost of the additional day.  We always took advantage of the down day to do homework, soak in the hot tub, watch movies, eat, sleep, etc.


----------



## happy9 (Nov 22, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Staffed beds. It's correct.


It's not correct - and please provide link and break it down for us.  Squiggly vertical lines and dots please.


----------



## Glitterhater (Nov 22, 2020)

I think, (just from reading through Twitter,) it's actually *staffed ICU beds. So there are beds, just nobody to cover them. 

Not in this fight, just trying to offer a different POV.


----------



## Footy30 (Nov 22, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> I think, (just from reading through Twitter,) it's actually *staffed ICU beds. So there are beds, just nobody to cover them.
> 
> Not in this fight, just trying to offer a different POV.


@Glitterhater @Chalklines @happy9  Take it to off topic and figure out who's right and who's wrong please! This thread looks  like a somewhat normal soccer thread. I understand the NV pause and canceled tourneys are soccer talk but the squiggly lines, etc. can be discussed on other thread. 

P.S. This Raiders game is killing me


----------



## happy9 (Nov 22, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> @Glitterhater @Chalklines @happy9  Take it to off topic and figure out who's right and who's wrong please! This thread looks  like a somewhat normal soccer thread. I understand the NV pause and canceled tourneys are soccer talk but the squiggly lines, etc. can be discussed on other thread.
> 
> P.S. This Raiders game is killing me


Dun - silly discussion.  And those raiders!


----------



## Desert Hound (Nov 22, 2020)

happy9 said:


> There's the rub.  I've seen parents blame losses on lack of depth on the bench then turn around and threaten to leave if their player doesn't get their "deserved" playing time.
> 
> Personally, at U15 and above, I prefer smaller rosters - 15 max.  More playing time, the team is better synched, the off the bench players have immediate and planned impact.  It's a risk but provides the stronger, younger players to play up if/when their is a gap on the bench. Team culture is more stable and predictable with a smaller roster.
> 
> Now, with that said, smaller rosters = less $$$.


My experience has been...I prefer rosters at 17-18. As the kids have gotten older I see more injuries overall, and it is not uncommon to have 2-4 girls out at any one time.


----------



## Footy30 (Nov 22, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Dun - silly discussion.  And those raiders!


Ugh I know.... Those Raiders is right lol


----------



## Eagle33 (Nov 22, 2020)

Mayor's Cup is now canceled.....


----------



## happy9 (Nov 23, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> My experience has been...I prefer rosters at 17-18. As the kids have gotten older I see more injuries overall, and it is not uncommon to have 2-4 girls out at any one time.


Roster size discussion is something I can get behind.  I'm sure it's been discussed before and opinions are based on personal experience, level of the team, and the buy in from players and parents.

Injuries and social life definitely impacts roster size, especially for U16 and older.  Carry larger rosters at U15.  As players get older the talent pyramid obviously gets narrower and there is less playing time for players.  Unless you are getting paid to sit the bench, siting the bench is not fun, especially for parents.  

Would you carry two keepers or just one for U16 and above?


----------



## Grace T. (Nov 23, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Roster size discussion is something I can get behind.  I'm sure it's been discussed before and opinions are based on personal experience, level of the team, and the buy in from players and parents.
> 
> Injuries and social life definitely impacts roster size, especially for U16 and older.  Carry larger rosters at U15.  As players get older the talent pyramid obviously gets narrower and there is less playing time for players.  Unless you are getting paid to sit the bench, siting the bench is not fun, especially for parents.
> 
> Would you carry two keepers or just one for U16 and above?


for the boys at that age higher levels you have to carry 2. They get sick or injured. It just sucks though for the weaker keeper and at that level balancing playtime to develop both isn’t as much of a priority.

for the girls there’s still a goalkeeper shortage but don’t the highest teams also carry 2?


----------



## TOSDCI (Nov 23, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> for the boys at that age higher levels you have to carry 2. They get sick or injured. It just sucks though for the weaker keeper and at that level balancing playtime to develop both isn’t as much of a priority.
> 
> for the girls there’s still a goalkeeper shortage but don’t the highest teams also carry 2?


Yes, ECNL teams on the girls side generally carry two keepers.  If there is only one, it's usually because someone has left the team or the coach could not find another solid keeper for the roster.


----------



## happy9 (Nov 23, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> for the boys at that age higher levels you have to carry 2. They get sick or injured. It just sucks though for the weaker keeper and at that level balancing playtime to develop both isn’t as much of a priority.
> 
> *for the girls there’s still a goalkeeper shortage but don’t the highest teams also carry 2?*


Depends on the club (girls).  My experience has been you carry 2 strong keepers at the U14/U15 ages and 1 keeper for  ages above.  The 2 strong keepers have the ability to play up when needed or share duties during their games. 

Interesting to see keeper philosophies amongst clubs.  Coming from the east coast,  there was normally one keeper for the older top teams.  The youngest of the olders carried the "reserve" keepers. 

In AZ, it varies from club to club.  May also be a reflection of lack of keepers overall or the philosophy of the league?


----------



## Desert Hound (Nov 23, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> for the girls there’s still a goalkeeper shortage but don’t the highest teams also carry 2?


We have 2 on our team.


----------



## happy9 (Nov 23, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> for the boys at that age higher levels you have to carry 2. They get sick or injured. It just sucks though for the weaker keeper and at that level balancing playtime to develop both isn’t as much of a priority.
> 
> for the girls there’s still a goalkeeper shortage but don’t the highest teams also carry 2?


I think quality keeper shortage is a thing.  A few years back, my oldest (boy) team carried two keepers, one much better than the other.  Bringing in the second keeper changed the way they played.  Many games were lost or almost lost because of bad keeper play.  The following year they only carried one.


----------



## socalkdg (Nov 23, 2020)

Can't imagine any parent or kid being happy if their keeper only played one half because a club split time between two keepers.  Best field players play 90% of the game.   We use a field player that is strong with their feet if a backup is needed.


----------



## Dubs (Nov 23, 2020)

happy9 said:


> There's the rub.  I've seen parents blame losses on lack of depth on the bench then turn around and threaten to leave if their player doesn't get their "deserved" playing time.
> 
> Personally, at U15 and above, I prefer smaller rosters - 15 max.  More playing time, the team is better synched, the off the bench players have immediate and planned impact.  It's a risk but provides the stronger, younger players to play up if/when their is a gap on the bench. Team culture is more stable and predictable with a smaller roster.
> 
> Now, with that said, smaller rosters = less $$$.


That doesn't make senese.  As they get older, injuries pile up.  It almost seems like they come in waves.  As such, you need larger rosters/depth to ensure your team stays competitive and can field a competitive team.  Once committed, I think as long as those girls get at least half a game it's ok depending on the circumstances.


----------



## oh canada (Nov 23, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Can't imagine any parent or kid being happy if their keeper only played one half because a club split time between two keepers.  Best field players play 90% of the game.   We use a field player that is strong with their feet if a backup is needed.


Depends how the team plays -- if it's a kickball team where the goalie just makes saves and punts, then agree.  But if it's a possession team that plays back to the goalie a lot, he/she can end up getting more touches in a half than some of the forwards in an entire game.  The latter situation is much easier to accept playing one half.  Not sure why any goalie would want to be a part of kickball team these days (and there are still many).  Really narrowing your opportunities for the next level.


----------



## Footy30 (Nov 23, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Roster size discussion is something I can get behind.  I'm sure it's been discussed before and opinions are based on personal experience, level of the team, and the buy in from players and parents.
> 
> Injuries and social life definitely impacts roster size, especially for U16 and older.  Carry larger rosters at U15.  As players get older the talent pyramid obviously gets narrower and there is less playing time for players.  Unless you are getting paid to sit the bench, siting the bench is not fun, especially for parents.
> 
> Would you carry two keepers or just one for U16 and above?


I have experience with my kids being on ridiculously large rosters and barely fielding a team rosters.  Neither were ideal. I think a roster of 17 is a good number because of injuries, and I would say kids missing games but my kids teammates don't typically miss games unless they're injured or sick. I agree this size roster should be U15 and up... by this age you should have a solid roster of players with similar qualities. The biggest thing for me is that it's important when a bench player gets called in the level of the game doesn't change because that is extremely frustrating to watch. When they're younger ,it doesn't matter because it's all about development but once they hit U15 and up, there should't be a drastic change in quality of play amongst the starting 11 and the subs. 

As far as GK goes, at U16 I think 2 GK should be on the team, for several reasons, one obviously is god forbid one get hurt, and second I think it's good for a GK to have some motivation to make sure they stay first GK. I don't understand when I see GK switching at halftime, it's difficult to get in a rhythm etc., but obviously it's done a lot and every gk have  their own thoughts about that. If there are two GK, then the 2nd GK has to be okay with knowing he or she is #2 (and parents as well). Actually, as I'm typing, perhaps at U16, in lieu of two GK maybe carry a field player that can also play GK in the event the GK can't play.


----------



## happy9 (Nov 23, 2020)

Dubs said:


> That doesn't make senese.  As they get older, injuries pile up.  It almost seems like they come in waves.  As such, you need larger rosters/depth to ensure your team stays competitive and can field a competitive team.  Once committed, I think as long as those girls get at least half a game it's ok depending on the circumstances.


beauty is in the eye of the beholder.  I've seen large rosters struggle with coming to terms with playing time.  Players/parents come and go because of it - makes for very unstable team culture and chemistry.  I've seen teams struggle with small rosters when it comes to injuries and social events.

It's a hard balance.  Dollar wise, larger roster is the way to go.  Smaller rosters get you a better team.  The clubs that are successful with smaller rosters at the U16 and above have strong, larger rosters at U14/U15, allowing them to play up.  When you pull from the younger team, those parents get mad because you are likely taking away the strong players.  If you don' worry so much about win/loss at U14/15, then this strategy works.  

Pick your poison.


----------



## happy9 (Nov 23, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Depends how the team plays -- if it's a kickball team where the goalie just makes saves and punts, then agree.  But if it's a possession team that plays back to the goalie a lot, he/she can end up getting more touches in a half than some of the forwards in an entire game.  The latter situation is much easier to accept playing one half.  Not sure why any goalie would want to be a part of kickball team these days (and there are still many).  Really narrowing your opportunities for the next level.


Perfect world - possession and building out of the back high level team.  Requires  two skilled goalies.  I think goalie shortage is a thing - finding two goalies that can play out of the back with confidence isn't as easy as it sounds.  

A drop in goalie talent in a half for a team that plays out of the back isn't good.  It changes the way a team plays, especially for the back line.  

Some clubs will make roster decisions based on $$$, other clubs will make them based on talent.  I personally prefer smaller roster size, starting at U15 but definitely at U16.  1 Keeper, 10 starting field players, 4 or 5 coming off the bench - enough to add pace to the attacking players or increase defensively for the midfield.   Ideally you have a field player that can fill in for the goalie in a pinch.  Traveling to a showcase or playing in a "cup" game, roster 2 keepers, one from a  younger team that is a proven commodity.  

See, even roster size can be polarizing -


----------



## socalkdg (Nov 23, 2020)

If you have two keepers, alternate games, that way the team knows the style of each keeper for the whole game.  Additionally the other keeper could get some field time.  Also allows the keeper to adjust their game based on who they are facing, which might not be possible only playing the first half.


----------



## crush (Nov 23, 2020)

I played this great game as a GK as a young lad. No way in hell am I sitting on the bench watching another GK unless I'm making lot's of cash, then I wouldnt care.  As a youth, I had to be play in the game and be one of the stars.  So I would demand it from the coach.  You can have two GK, but I'm #1 or I walk.  I would drop down a level if I had too or I would go to rival and beat you that way.  I wanted my own game, win or lose.  No hockey gk plays half the game, right?  Back up yes, but no way share the game.  As a coach, I would have two gk, but a clear #1.  If #1 struggles, then I do have the right to bench.


----------



## crush (Nov 23, 2020)

Hey now!!!  Is this going to happen fellas?


----------



## watfly (Nov 23, 2020)

Personally, I'm a fan of 15 player rosters. Now my son is only a U14 so my opinion may change as he ages.  I think you get much better field chemistry and development for a roster this size.  If you find yourself short handed, bring a player(s) up from the lower team or the top team from the lower age group.  It's bonus development for the kids you bring up.   If you have 17, the end of the bench players typically only play during times or at positions that mitigate the damage from the drop off in talent from the other players (unless you are blessed with incredible depth).  It often does little to benefit either the player or team.  Also, all players at the top levels should be able to go a full 90 (or 70 or whatever).

As far as two keepers go, I'm in favor if your playing at an ECNL, MLS Next, or equivalent level (so I'd go 15 +1 keeper).  It's always helpful to have a second keeper in practice.  The coach just has to be completely honest with the player regarding game minutes expectations...as they should with all player.


----------



## happy9 (Nov 23, 2020)

watfly said:


> *Personally, I'm a fan of 15 player rosters. Now my son is only a U14 so my opinion may change as he ages.  I think you get much better field chemistry and development for a roster this size.  If you find yourself short handed, bring a player(s) up from the lower team or the top team from the lower age group.  It's bonus development for the kids you bring up.   If you have 17, the end of the bench players typically only play during times or at positions that mitigate the damage from the drop off in talent from the other players (unless you are blessed with incredible depth).  It often does little to benefit either the player or team.  Also, all players at the top levels should be able to go a full 90 (or 70 or whatever).
> 
> As far as two keepers go, I'm in favor if your playing at an ECNL, MLS Next, or equivalent level (so I'd go 15 +1 keeper).  It's always helpful to have a second keeper in practice.  The coach just has to be completely honest with the player regarding game minutes expectations...as they should with all player.*



Yep, all of this.  Let's be honest, after U15, playing at the highest levels (ECNL,GA,MLS) gets to be a brutal affair for kids and it becomes harder for parents to accept that culling of the herd is happening.  Sharing playing time between 2 keeps is tough - It happens but it's rare that you get two top keepers on the same team beyond U15.  You could argue that roster #s 16,17,18 are $$$ players and will struggle when on the field. It's likely, like stated above, that there are better players one age group down that will be better served to play up once in a while.  Playing up is effective if done for the right reasons and to the right player.


----------



## lafalafa (Nov 23, 2020)

For olders: training pool of 16 to 18 players with game day roster size of ~ 16 or the max coach decides to play with whatever sub rules are being used? Always seems like at least 2 players are out for whatever various reasons.

Every player should be playing in ever weekends league game to some degree with some minutes.   Having extra players travel beyond who actually gets into game might be good learning  experience  but if there not going to get minutes that week should be communicated.

For tournaments 16-18 yeah for those that go past 3 games, too many games in too short of time frames, fatigue,  injuries etc are bound to come up and there are lots more minutes available to spread things up.


----------



## watfly (Nov 23, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Yep, all of this.  Let's be honest, after U15, playing at the highest levels (ECNL,GA,MLS) gets to be a brutal affair for kids and it becomes harder for parents to accept that culling of the herd is happening.  Sharing playing time between 2 keeps is tough - It happens but it's rare that you get two top keepers on the same team beyond U15.  You could argue that roster #s 16,17,18 are $$$ players and will struggle when on the field. It's likely, like stated above, that there are better players one age group down that will be better served to play up once in a while.  Playing up is effective if done for the right reasons and to the right player.


I should say that having two decent keepers is a huge luxury, even having one excellent keeper is a luxury.  Legit keepers are tough to find.  Partly due to lack of quality training and the demands of the job.  A striker can miss 5 shots, but heaven forbid a keeper miss one shot on goal.  Keepers are treated unfairly in my book.


----------



## EOTL (Nov 23, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> My experience has been...I prefer rosters at 17-18. As the kids have gotten older I see more injuries overall, and it is not uncommon to have 2-4 girls out at any one time.


Check it out. We agree on one thing.


----------



## keepr (Nov 23, 2020)

watfly said:


> A striker can miss 5 shots, but heaven forbid a keeper miss one shot on goal.  Keepers are treated unfairly in my book.


Many would say that this is the life of a goalkeeper. The mental toughness of a goalkeeper is on the line every game, the closer the game the harder it is on them mentally (at least that is how I feel it is).


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Nov 23, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> We have 2 on our team.


Same


----------



## Lavey29 (Nov 23, 2020)

Just got notified our tournament in Arizona this weekend is still on.

Yes, let them kids play.


----------



## happy9 (Nov 23, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Just got notified our tournament in Arizona this weekend is still on.
> 
> Yes, let them kids play.


So far so so good.  The weather is going to be great.


----------



## oh canada (Nov 23, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Just got notified our tournament in Arizona this weekend is still on.
> 
> Yes, let them kids play.


Maybe?   https://www.fox10phoenix.com/news/maricopa-county-supervisor-calling-for-pause-in-youth-sporting-events-as-covid-19-cases-surge


----------



## Lavey29 (Nov 23, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Maybe?   https://www.fox10phoenix.com/news/maricopa-county-supervisor-calling-for-pause-in-youth-sporting-events-as-covid-19-cases-surge


Nah, were good, follow the science and let them kids play.


----------



## socalkdg (Nov 23, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Just got notified our tournament in Arizona this weekend is still on.
> 
> Yes, let them kids play.


Showtime Cup?   what age bracket?


----------



## happy9 (Nov 24, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Maybe?   https://www.fox10phoenix.com/news/maricopa-county-supervisor-calling-for-pause-in-youth-sporting-events-as-covid-19-cases-surge


----------



## Chalklines (Nov 24, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Nah, were good, follow the science and let them kids play.


Or you could follow common sense. 800+ youth teams coming in over the Holiday Weekend when hospitals are at capacity's the issue and thats not even counting everyone else random flying in for the holiday.


----------



## Lavey29 (Nov 24, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Showtime Cup?   what age bracket?


Yes U18/19


----------



## Desert Hound (Nov 24, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Or you could follow common sense. 800+ youth teams coming in over the Holiday Weekend when hospitals are at capacity's the issue and thats not even counting everyone else random flying in for the holiday.


He is an idiot.

""We need to say, 'wait a minute, folks. We understand the willingness to go on the field to get some type of normalism, but this is not the time,'" said Gallardo. "Let’s take a 30-day time out. Let's get us into the new year, then we can return to the field. This is a matter of life and death.:"

-People under 19 have zero risk. CDC data shows that. 
- We have yet to see anyone show any outbreak due to watching or playing soccer anywhere. And games in a variety of sports have been going on since early summer. 
- We have not seen outbreaks related to hotels, etc either. 

This is the same guy warning us that schools were an issue. 

And it goes on with these guys. 

Play soccer. Enjoy life.


----------



## happy9 (Nov 24, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Or you could follow common sense. 800+ youth teams coming in over the Holiday Weekend when hospitals are at capacity's the issue and thats not even counting everyone else random flying in for the holiday.


Yep, got it, we know your position.  I fully expect tournaments scheduled for this weekend will happen.  I would not be surprised to see Surf Cup cancelled.  Their will be an undercover force of low level government operators out and about this weekend trying to find fault with an outdoor event. 

 But what are your thoughts on roster size, # of keepers to carry?  Base your recommendation from the perspective of a U15 or older top team playing in a top tier league.  Be specific as to why you would choose the roster size and your rationale for keepers.  You can use your past experience or your expectation as a parent that pays plenty of dinero every year for your player.


----------



## Lavey29 (Nov 24, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Or you could follow common sense. 800+ youth teams coming in over the Holiday Weekend when hospitals are at capacity's the issue and thats not even counting everyone else random flying in for the holiday.


Nah, scientists said go for it, no parents on the field. Safety measures in place and smiles on kids face. Don't leave your bubble, you will be just fine and so will we watching our kids on the pitch.


----------



## Grace T. (Nov 24, 2020)

For the record, the answer to the ops question is no. Also note which side has derailed the thread (twice now).


----------



## dad4 (Nov 24, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Nah, were good, follow the science and let them kids play.


You seem determined to start an argument over covid shutdowns.

Mind doing it over in off topic?


----------



## dad4 (Nov 24, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> For the record, the answer to the ops question is no. Also note which side has derailed the thread (twice now).


You realize that people will disagree about who did the derailing, right?  Some will read the last two pages and blame Lavey29, others will blame Chalklines.  ( Let them grownups rant!!! )

The key to roster size for me is why do we have so many injuries that a continual load of 2-4 injuries per team sounds reasonable.


----------



## Grace T. (Nov 24, 2020)

dad4 said:


> You realize that people will disagree about who did the derailing, right?  Some will read the last two pages and blame Lavey29, others will blame Chalklines.  ( Let them grownups rant!!! )
> 
> The key to roster size for me is why do we have so many injuries that a continual load of 2-4 injuries per team sounds reasonable.


At least we’ll be arguing over who derailed the thread instead of covid


----------



## Lavey29 (Nov 24, 2020)

dad4 said:


> You seem determined to start an argument over covid shutdowns.
> 
> Mind doing it over in off topic?



I'm not the one posting alleged hospital stats and or other China virus info. Those were posted in response to my soccer related posts by others so I'm very much on topic here.  Got some great video service for the upcoming matches this weekend also. I can send you the link after so you can watch a little bit of good soccer. Really makes you feel good the rest of the day.


----------



## socalkdg (Nov 24, 2020)

Back to soccer, rosters and keepers.

So you have a 15 man roster.   The top players are in the game at least 85% of the time.  Important game experience for development.  

I wouldn't want my keeper to split time and only play 50% of the time, either every other game or splitting halves.   How does that help development? When your kid plays half the games and doesn’t develop as well or gain experience like another kid on another team playing every game makes it easy to see why they might not make the next level.  80 games at keeper over a four year period compared to 40 games splitting time.   Your kid rides the bench half the time even if they are better than the other keeper? Not great for development nor does it motivate your kid.  

Game experience is so important for keepers, it is one of the reasons that keepers peak at a later age because their knowledge and leadership improve with experience.  I understand why teams want to have two keepers, but many clubs do it the right way(in my opinion) and have one keeper on the top teams, then grab from another team(B team or younger team) if they need another keeper for any reason.


----------



## Footy30 (Nov 24, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> For the record, the answer to the ops question is no. Also note which side has derailed the thread (twice now).


lol True, but props to @happy9 and @socalkdg  for getting it back on track...


----------



## Footy30 (Nov 24, 2020)

dad4 said:


> You realize that people will disagree about who did the derailing, right?  Some will read the last two pages and blame Lavey29, others will blame Chalklines.  ( Let them grownups rant!!! )
> 
> The key to roster size for me is why do we have so many injuries that a continual load of 2-4 injuries per team sounds reasonable.


Good question.... injuries seem to be on the rise right now


----------



## Lavey29 (Nov 24, 2020)

dad4 said:


> You realize that people will disagree about who did the derailing, right?  Some will read the last two pages and blame Lavey29, others will blame Chalklines.  ( Let them grownups rant!!! )
> 
> The key to roster size for me is why do we have so many injuries that a continual load of 2-4 injuries per team sounds reasonable.


My kid has had multiple injuries so far this year with only a few games played. Back strain and pulled hamstring.  Kids are out of shape due to the minimal season they have had. To much standing around at practice in cold weather and then doing something quick and dynamic without your body being ready. This is especially hard on older kids. Kids need to be constantly in motion at practice to keep the body ready and loose.


----------



## Footy30 (Nov 24, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> My kid has had multiple injuries so far this year with only a few games played. Back strain and pulled hamstring.  Kids are out of shape due to the minimal season they have had. To much standing around at practice in cold weather and then doing something quick and dynamic without your body being ready. This is especially hard on older kids. Kids need to be constantly in motion at practice to keep the body ready and loose.


I agree, what are your kids stretching  pre (dynamic) and static (afterward) regime with their team... I'm often horrified at some teams lack of proper warmup.


----------



## Lavey29 (Nov 24, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> Good question.... injuries seem to be on the rise right now


I'm a big proponent of cold laser therapy also to help the healing process for certain injuries like sprains and strains. It has worked well for my kid.


----------



## Footy30 (Nov 24, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> I'm a big proponent of cold laser therapy also to help the healing process for certain injuries like sprains and strains. It has worked well for my kid.


As in Cryotherapy? 
Both my kids do it as well as compression... seems to be helpful or should I say preventative in injuries


----------



## Lavey29 (Nov 24, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> I agree, what are your kids stretching  pre (dynamic) and static (afterward) regime with their team... I'm often horrified at some teams lack of proper warmup.


They do a good 15 minute warm up before practice which I like but no post practice stretching.  My kid told me last night driving home that her body got cold standing around to much at practice and she felt she was going to tweak something during the last drill. I told her to share her concerns with the coach so she can adjust her format a little and keep kids moving especially since temps at night are quite cool now.


----------



## Lavey29 (Nov 24, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> As in Cryotherapy?
> Both my kids do it as well as compression... seems to be helpful or should I say preventative in injuries


Not cryo although that is critical first 24 hours depending on type of injury.

Cold laser is deep penetrating to help inflammation and speed the healing process.  Combined with compression also in PT


----------



## whatithink (Nov 24, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> My kid has had multiple injuries so far this year with only a few games played. Back strain and pulled hamstring.  Kids are out of shape due to the minimal season they have had. To much standing around at practice in cold weather and then doing something quick and dynamic without your body being ready. This is especially hard on older kids. Kids need to be constantly in motion at practice to keep the body ready and loose.


My son's team had a full roster for one game this season, the first one. They've been 7 players down (17 roster) at one point, and the new "normal" is minimum of 3 down per game. The transition from the silly boxes to no contact small sided scrimmage to suddenly playing messed up any prep. Lots of late tackles (rusty players!) taking out players also; a few concussions to boot.

On the positive side, a pretty normal game schedule; negative side not a great season results wise, but meh to that. Fortunately he has been injury free.

My daughter has started more than one final with only 10 players able to take the field. They've been down to 9 in a few games too. All good though, as they have grown as a result and become more resilient.



Lavey29 said:


> I'm a big proponent of cold laser therapy also to help the healing process for certain injuries like sprains and strains. It has worked well for my kid.


Cold treatment is awesome, although I go old school with a bucket of water/ice and soak it (painful BTW for the kid), but quick results.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Nov 24, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> My kid has had multiple injuries so far this year with only a few games played. Back strain and pulled hamstring.  Kids are out of shape due to the minimal season they have had. To much standing around at practice in cold weather and then doing something quick and dynamic without your body being ready. This is especially hard on older kids. Kids need to be constantly in motion at practice to keep the body ready and loose.


Agreed - especially with multiple games on weekends as the first games played in months. It takes time to get into game shape especially if you can't scrimmage.


----------



## socalkdg (Nov 24, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Yes U18/19


Good luck.  How does the competition look?   We are U16 and should get a good game or two in on Sunday.


----------



## happy9 (Nov 24, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Agreed - especially with multiple games on weekends as the first games played in months. It takes time to get into game shape especially if you can't scrimmage.


Cannot over emphasize game shape, it's why early season friendlies ,fitness gains and off season maintenance is important.  I think this is where you see the separation start to happen between players.  Who's committed to improvement.  Hard to convince a 14 year old that off season stuff is important, but it is. Figuring out your player's biomechanics is extremely important.  My oldest had patellar tendinitis.   Figuring out his biomechanics, treatment, etc paid huge dividends.  Figured out his legs muscles were to big?? crazy.  Targeted stretching routine (pre/post game), routine acupuncture, and balancing core strength has done the trick. Everyone is different.


----------



## Lavey29 (Nov 24, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Good luck.  How does the competition look?   We are U16 and should get a good game or two in on Sunday.


Oh I dont really know, I hope they are close highly competitive matches. I dont like easy games, I like 2 even matched teams battling.


----------



## vegasguy (Nov 24, 2020)

Maricopa County Supervisor is calling for a suspension of youth sports.  So Surf hmm.


----------



## EOTL (Nov 24, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> I'm not the one posting alleged hospital stats and or other China virus info. Those were posted in response to my soccer related posts by others so I'm very much on topic here.  Got some great video service for the upcoming matches this weekend also. I can send you the link after so you can watch a little bit of good soccer. Really makes you feel good the rest of the day.


Racist.


----------



## Footy30 (Nov 24, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Not cryo although that is critical first 24 hours depending on type of injury.
> 
> Cold laser is deep penetrating to help inflammation and speed the healing process.  Combined with compression also in PT


Oh, I'll have to look into this for my kids...  thanks!


----------



## Footy30 (Nov 24, 2020)

vegasguy said:


> Maricopa County Supervisor is calling for a suspension of youth sports.  So Surf hmm.


I don't see Surf Cup happening, but what the hell do I know... 

Desert Super Cup is still happening this weekend correct? Isn't Phoenix in Maricopa County or no? I have zero knowledge of AZ counties,  so I apologize. @happy9 @Desert Hound


----------



## Lavey29 (Nov 24, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> Oh, I'll have to look into this for my kids...  thanks!


I lot of athletes use it to speed up healing. My friends son was lineman in high school football and he would just buy like a 10 pack of treatments for him to use during the season.  My kid did several treatments for recent pulled hamstring and was back full practice in 3 weeks. Original medical estimate was off for 4 to 8 weeks for grade 2 hamstring injury. Its painless and treatment only takes maybe 15 minutes.


----------



## Lavey29 (Nov 24, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Racist.



Uh, is that supposed to be soccer related Ewok?  Cmon man join the discussion properly.  My Kids got 4 nice games this weekend.  I can send you a link to see video of some really nice quality soccer from your isolation bubble. Wouldn't that be nice for you?  The fields are right next to the Colorado river also, great venue and perfect 70 degrees. 

Let them kids play...


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Nov 24, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> I don't see Surf Cup happening, but what the hell do I know...
> 
> Desert Super Cup is still happening this weekend correct? Isn't Phoenix in Maricopa County or no? I have zero knowledge of AZ counties,  so I apologize. @happy9 @Desert Hound


Desert Super Cup still happening. Phoenix is in Maricopa County.


----------



## happy9 (Nov 24, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Desert Super Cup still happening. Phoenix is in Maricopa County.


Yep - still happening.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Nov 24, 2020)

There are definitely days where a practice is more standing than even a coach would like, especially if it is a new drill or new players trying to assimilate. I think our team does a decent job of warming up, but could probably be better and definitely after practice is lacking! Roster size can also affect the standing in practice as smaller size less standing . I still don't know what size I like for rosters 15 for local games and 18-20 for travel games. Our team has done some pool cool downs in the past after games -- girls don't seem to like it, but we haven't had any soccer related injuries either.

At some point the athlete has to take it onto themselves to be prepared and do appropriate stretches before and after a practice and not care about rushing home or late to practice. The in between practices regiments are also helpful -- do some cross training.

Up until this year (Junior) the oldest has played at least 1 non soccer sport for her school. The youngest  (Freshman) still plays multiple sports, both non school related at this point, but once things go back will probably continue that way as she likes too many to give them up  I think the 1 sport athletes definitely have to be more vigilant on proper body care than multiple sport athletes


----------



## Footy30 (Nov 24, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> I lot of athletes use it to speed up healing. My friends son was lineman in high school football and he would just buy like a 10 pack of treatments for him to use during the season.  My kid did several treatments for recent pulled hamstring and was back full practice in 3 weeks. Original medical estimate was off for 4 to 8 weeks for grade 2 hamstring injury. Its painless and treatment only takes maybe 15 minutes.


Oh wow that's great, hamstring injuries are terrible, quad too and grade 2 hamstring back in 3 weeks?? yes , definitely looking into this. Thanks again, we typically do what I mentioned before plus sometimes cupping, scraping, etc. when injured (and rest) but it sounds like I should def add this to our arsenal.. Glad your kid is better!


----------



## Lavey29 (Nov 24, 2020)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> There are definitely days where a practice is more standing than even a coach would like, especially if it is a new drill or new players trying to assimilate. I think our team does a decent job of warming up, but could probably be better and definitely after practice is lacking! Roster size can also affect the standing in practice as smaller size less standing . I still don't know what size I like for rosters 15 for local games and 18-20 for travel games. Our team has done some pool cool downs in the past after games -- girls don't seem to like it, but we haven't had any soccer related injuries either.
> 
> At some point the athlete has to take it onto themselves to be prepared and do appropriate stretches before and after a practice and not care about rushing home or late to practice. The in between practices regiments are also helpful -- do some cross training.
> 
> Up until this year (Junior) the oldest has played at least 1 non soccer sport for her school. The youngest  (Freshman) still plays multiple sports, both non school related at this point, but once things go back will probably continue that way as she likes too many to give them up  I think the 1 sport athletes definitely have to be more vigilant on proper body care than multiple sport athletes


At my kids school, the assistant coach of her varsity team did thorough warm up and cool downs at practice and during games in the season.  The result was not one injury that caused a player to miss a game. It was impressive how well he kept the team physically fit and ready to play.


----------



## oh canada (Nov 25, 2020)

Maricopa county (phoenix) supervisors discussing pausing youth sports at meeting next week









						Concerns raised over Arizona youth sports tournaments as COVID-19 cases rise
					

One of the state's largest youth soccer tournaments, the Desert Super Cup, is about to kick-off with more than 200 teams, many from out of state.




					www.azfamily.com


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 25, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Racist.


Bigot!


----------



## happy9 (Nov 25, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Maricopa county (phoenix) supervisors discussing pausing youth sports at meeting next week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Desert Cup is definitely happening this weekend.  

I wouldn't be surprised if Surf gets cancelled due to a "pause" in activities.  I hope the supervisors get their way and we go into a "pause" after the thanksgiving weekend.  Not often that I support self serving bureaucrats. 

Honestly, not that big of a deal for AZ soccer.  In many ways it's better if Surf is cancelled.  Kids can have their new year's eve weekend back.  Maybe, just maybe, AZ clubs are secretly hoping that Surf is cancelled and they go through the natural break in play without the hysterics and drama that Surf would instigate.  AZ high school soccer and basketball can occur without having the stigma of a big, bad california soccer tournament hanging over their head.  In FEB, the AZ clubs can have their big tournaments, which is better for their financials.  

Surf is more important to CA than it is to AZ.


----------



## watfly (Nov 25, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Desert Cup is definitely happening this weekend.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Surf gets cancelled due to a "pause" in activities.  I hope the supervisors get their way and we go into a "pause" after the thanksgiving weekend.  Not often that I support self serving bureaucrats.
> 
> ...


Even made WAPO


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/2020/11/25/desert-super-cup-youth-soccer/
		


I sure hope it goes well and there are no outbreaks.  My biggest concern is that if it goes poorly it will be used as an excuse to delay youths sports even further in CA, if it goes well it likely will just be ignored.


----------



## happy9 (Nov 25, 2020)

watfly said:


> Even made WAPO
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/2020/11/25/desert-super-cup-youth-soccer/
> ...


Absolutely right.  Youth sports now has a target on its back.


----------



## Chalklines (Nov 25, 2020)

watfly said:


> Even made WAPO
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/2020/11/25/desert-super-cup-youth-soccer/
> ...


thats been my concern since this tournament hit the main stream news. its happening at a terrible time of the year during peak travel. lots can go wrong away from the field to have california sports shut down till 2022. now all eyes are on AZ and contact tracing from this event in 2 weeks time over ONE soccer tournament.


----------



## Dubs (Nov 25, 2020)

And... teams from Cali jumping on a plane to South Carolina next week.  SMH.


----------



## happy9 (Nov 25, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> thats been my concern since this tournament hit the main stream news. its happening at a terrible time of the year during peak travel. lots can go wrong away from the field to have california sports shut down till 2022. now all eyes are on AZ and contact tracing from this event in 2 weeks time over ONE soccer tournament.


I'm no public health expert and I certainly didn't attend the Sturgis rally this year.  You can read the CDC case in intimate detail or you can read the cbs article.  Below is an excerpt from the CBS Article.  I don't know the projected  attendance count for Desert Super Cup.  What I do not know is that Phoenix will not be Sturgis.  The event will mandate masking, parents will be masked, kids will be masked - there is some sort of mask mandate that covers the entire state of Arizona.    There is risk in life.  Choice is a wonderful thing.   The positivity rate in AZ is trending up, the fatality rate is trending down.  

You can come to your own conclusions - and please don't tell me to wait two weeks.  I think it's OK to play soccer this weekend.  Drive safely.  Spend money for AZ lodging, spend money for AZ food, spend money for AZ gas.  Arizona businesses are doing all they can to make it safe and easy for visitors.  We appreciate the business.  



*"When nearly a half-million motorcycle enthusiasts gathered in South Dakota this summer, health experts worried the gathering would ignite new outbreaks of coronavirus cases. It did, according to a new report that looked at cases in neighboring Minnesota.


About one-third of counties ended up having at least one coronavirus case that was tied to August's Sturgis Motorcycle Rally, investigators reported in a study mainly conducted by Minnesota health officials and published by the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

Minnesota officials counted 86 cases that they said were related to the rally - 51 people who went to Sturgis and 35 who came into contact with those people later. Most did not suffer serious illnesses, but four were hospitalized and one died".









						Sturgis Motorcycle Rally in South Dakota ignited COVID-19 outbreak in Minnesota, study finds
					

Minnesota officials counted 86 cases that they said were related to the rally.




					www.cbsnews.com
				












						COVID-19 Outbreak Associated with a 10-Day Motorcycle Rally ...
					

This report describes COVID-19 cases identified in Minnesota residents after a 10-day motorcycle rally in South Dakota.




					www.cdc.gov
				



*


----------



## Footy30 (Nov 25, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Absolutely right.  Youth sports now has a target on its back.


This is why I think Surf should cancel... and everyone focus on trying to get scrimmages which can lead to league games. But hey what do I know

Safe Travels to everyone going to AZ for Tournaments! Best of luck, enjoy yourselves and please be smart so we can still play! 

Keep us posted on any tight games!


----------



## Lavey29 (Nov 25, 2020)

Just heard we got our acceptance notification for Surf Cup. Should be a great competitive tournament. 

Let them kids play.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Nov 25, 2020)

watfly said:


> Even made WAPO
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/2020/11/25/desert-super-cup-youth-soccer/
> ...


You don't really have any illusions of organized club soccer games being allowed to start up in CA before March 2020 at the earliest, do you? For CA soccer, it doesn't matter what happens at Desert Cup. If we are waiting until 1/100,000 (Yellow), or even 4/100,000 (Orange), Desert Cup will be long forgotten. As a state, we are at 31.7/100,000 and rising. We are just going to have to continue to take advantage of the COVID safe alternatives in our state such as skateboarding, surfing, and strip clubs.


----------



## happy9 (Nov 25, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> You don't really have any illusions of organized club soccer games being allowed to start up in CA before March 2020 at the earliest, do you? For CA soccer, it doesn't matter what happens at Desert Cup. If we are waiting until 1/100,000 (Yellow), or even 4/100,000 (Orange), Desert Cup will be long forgotten. As a state, we are at 31.7/100,000 and rising. We are just going to have to continue to take advantage of the COVID safe alternatives in our state such as skateboarding, surfing, and strip clubs.
> View attachment 9541


Those requirements are almost unachievable, unless everything is shut down and no one goes anywhere except to get basic life essentials.  Kinda cray cray.


----------



## notintheface (Nov 25, 2020)

OP: your answer is no.


----------



## ToonArmy (Nov 25, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Just heard we got our acceptance notification for Surf Cup. Should be a great competitive tournament.
> 
> Let them kids play.


Girls or boys youngers or olders? I know of a youngers boys team that got acceptance notification


----------



## crush (Nov 25, 2020)

RIP!!!


----------



## Chalklines (Nov 25, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> You don't really have any illusions of organized club soccer games being allowed to start up in CA before March 2020 at the earliest, do you? For CA soccer, it doesn't matter what happens at Desert Cup. If we are waiting until 1/100,000 (Yellow), or even 4/100,000 (Orange), Desert Cup will be long forgotten. As a state, we are at 31.7/100,000 and rising. We are just going to have to continue to take advantage of the COVID safe alternatives in our state such as skateboarding, surfing, and strip clubs.
> View attachment 9541


hopefully the media does something useful and leaks the youth sports guidance that never came out for the state so we can all stop guessing


----------



## dad4 (Nov 25, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> You don't really have any illusions of organized club soccer games being allowed to start up in CA before March 2020 at the earliest, do you? For CA soccer, it doesn't matter what happens at Desert Cup. If we are waiting until 1/100,000 (Yellow), or even 4/100,000 (Orange), Desert Cup will be long forgotten. As a state, we are at 31.7/100,000 and rising. We are just going to have to continue to take advantage of the COVID safe alternatives in our state such as skateboarding, surfing, and strip clubs.
> View attachment 9541


I can imagine Feb for some of the north.  Alameda and SF were solidly into orange/yellow a month ago.  Not so impossible for them.

Of course, Fauci is very well respected in SF, and has been since the 80s.   Compliance is a little easier there.


----------



## Grace T. (Nov 25, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I can imagine Feb for some of the north.  Alameda and SF were solidly into orange/yellow a month ago.  Not so impossible for them.
> 
> Of course, Fauci is very well respected in SF, and has been since the 80s.   Compliance is a little easier there.


ok I guess covid talk is ok now?


----------



## Lavey29 (Nov 25, 2020)

ToonArmy said:


> Girls or boys youngers or olders? I know of a youngers boys team that got acceptance notification



Girls olders


----------



## happy9 (Nov 25, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Girls olders


Surf has been messing with people's emotions for months now.  They'll keep their cards close to their chest and make a decision at the last possible moment.  Their fate is in the hands of the City of Phoenix.  Without access to Reach 11 there is no chance for a tournament.  There is a meeting scheduled on 2 DEC - I'm sure field access will be at the top of the list.  If Reach and others are shut down, hasta la vista Surf.


----------



## watfly (Nov 25, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> You don't really have any illusions of organized club soccer games being allowed to start up in CA before March 2020 at the earliest, do you? For CA soccer, it doesn't matter what happens at Desert Cup. If we are waiting until 1/100,000 (Yellow), or even 4/100,000 (Orange), Desert Cup will be long forgotten. As a state, we are at 31.7/100,000 and rising. We are just going to have to continue to take advantage of the COVID safe alternatives in our state such as skateboarding, surfing, and strip clubs.
> View attachment 9541


You're 100% correct on all accounts.  We're damned if we do, damned if we don't. 

Mini ramp just went up in the backyard last weekend.


----------



## Chalklines (Nov 25, 2020)

Hundreds of kids and their families are headed to Arizona for a soccer tournament with 500 teams | CNN
					

A soccer tournament featuring hundreds of players is a go in Phoenix -- in spite of Covid-19 restrictions and the mayor's disapproval.




					www.cnn.com
				




CNN's in on the fun.


----------



## Lavey29 (Nov 25, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Surf has been messing with people's emotions for months now.  They'll keep their cards close to their chest and make a decision at the last possible moment.  Their fate is in the hands of the City of Phoenix.  Without access to Reach 11 there is no chance for a tournament.  There is a meeting scheduled on 2 DEC - I'm sure field access will be at the top of the list.  If Reach and others are shut down, hasta la vista Surf.



One tournament is insignificant to the overall damage the dictator's are doing to our youth preventing school and sports along with destroying people's lives by shutting down business. 3.5% of the US population got the China virus. 99.6% survival rate. I want my kid to play soccer but I'd much rather have her in school and I'd much rather see people able to work and operate their businesses so the can provide for themselves and their family. There will be other soccer tournaments I'd surf gets canceled I'm not worried about that one bit.


----------



## dad4 (Nov 25, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> ok I guess covid talk is ok now?


Just pointing out that some places might play soccer a bit earlier.

If you don't like the reason SF is likely to play before OC, that's your problem.


----------



## Lavey29 (Nov 25, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Just pointing out that some places might play soccer a bit earlier.
> 
> If you don't like the reason SF is likely to play before OC, that's your problem.



Comparing SF to OC,  that's comical. About the same gap as the soccer play between the 2 regions.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Nov 25, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Comparing SF to OC,  that's comical. About the same gap as the soccer play between the 2 regions.


Well, you'd actually have to have children living in SF to have youth soccer.









						The US Cities With The Lowest Percentage Of Kids, Visualized | Digg
					

test2




					digg.com


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Nov 25, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> ok I guess covid talk is ok now?


Hahaha! I feel like this is comparable to a toxic relationship that you just can't quit because the sex is so good. I have never experienced such a relationship, but I imagine this is what it's like. To keep this on topic, a week from now we will apparently be in SC playing soccer and trying out the BBQ places @MileHighDad identified.


----------



## Grace T. (Nov 25, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Just pointing out that some places might play soccer a bit earlier.
> 
> If you don't like the reason SF is likely to play before OC, that's your problem.


That would require a discussion of the reasons SF is likely to play before OC.  Notwithstanding your invocation of Fauci and certain SF behaviors, I was under the assumption that discussion in this forum was against the rules now, though @Dominic does not seem to have enforced the rule to date despite several COVID talk violations.


----------



## dad4 (Nov 25, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Hahaha! I feel like this is comparable to a toxic relationship that you just can't quit because the sex is so good. I have never experienced such a relationship, but I imagine this is what it's like. To keep this on topic, a week from now we will apparently be in SC playing soccer and trying out the BBQ places @MileHighDad identified.


Have a great trip.

Count me as jealous.  I’d be happy with a local game against SF Elite right now.


----------



## soccer4us (Nov 25, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> hopefully the media does something useful and leaks the youth sports guidance that never came out for the state so we can all stop guessing


Oh, it's been leaked plenty. Won't share it but basically says no team travel out state. You can play in county game or bordering county IF both are in the orange category for soccer. I still think something will be out before HS fall sports is supposed to start 2nd week of December.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Nov 25, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Have a great trip.
> 
> Count me as jealous.  I’d be happy with a local game against SF Elite right now.


I'd have GLADLY skipped both trips to Reno, the trip to Phoenix, and the upcoming trip to SC for a regular schedule of ECNL games with local NorCal teams, including SF Elite, this fall. The fall was a lost opportunity for youth soccer in CA.


----------



## happy9 (Nov 25, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Hundreds of kids and their families are headed to Arizona for a soccer tournament with 500 teams | CNN
> 
> 
> A soccer tournament featuring hundreds of players is a go in Phoenix -- in spite of Covid-19 restrictions and the mayor's disapproval.
> ...


must be a slow news night


----------



## Lavey29 (Nov 25, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Well, you'd actually have to have children living in SF to have youth soccer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps because SF is a S hole?  Gee I wonder why?  Oh well, I hope every soccer parent here has a happy socially distanced limited attendance safe Thanksgiving.  It's been a tough year but there is always something to be thankful for.


----------



## crush (Nov 26, 2020)

crush said:


> It's time to ball bro.  Club has too many liabilities and let's be frank, way too many snitches.  USL is the way to go.  I got fields in _________________and __________________.  All free too.  Free parking   All we have to do is find goats who want to play and pay ref fees.  Get a team bro and lets get the girls some play time.  Tech, get IE team brah.  Tech FC?  Crush FC?  Kicker4life FC and many more?  No club affiliations at all.  The avatar can sponser the team as well?  No lime or yellow shirts or red shirts, just black shorts and white shirt.  Put a penny around them. No pack packs, just goat ready to ball.


Thanks for "Like" on this fabulous and free idea for soccer Tech.  I have my squad bro.  In fact, I have a waiting list.  I'm only taking 13 and GK.  Play time for everyone.  Get a team and then PM me.  BTW, Happy Thanksgiving Tech.  Your an amazing husband & father


----------



## tjinaz (Nov 26, 2020)

happy9 said:


> must be a slow news night


What i expect from CNN... also.. they say hundreds of kids to go to tournament but then say 460 out of state and 40 in state teams.  With an conservative average team size of say 13 that is easily 6500 kids.  That there is some quality journalism.  The mayor of Phoenix is trying to be the local Democrat big shot so she is using any media coverage to bash the Repub Governor and frequently uses COVID to get that spotlight.  Good thing is the East Valley mayors (Chandler, Gilbert, Mesa)  are pragmatists and want youth sports.


----------



## ITFC Blues (Nov 26, 2020)

The local news in Phoenix definitely seems to be focusing on the large events and the influx people from out of state. 

I don't think the games themselves are an issue, it's the parents and spectators.  Soccer isn't the issue at all, and I think we all know that. 

There was another news story in Phoenix explaining how the tournaments get around the Arizona Executive Order limiting gatherings to 50 people.  They are treating each game as a separate event so even though they may have 11 fields with 50 people at each field they are treating them as separate gatherings.  This has put tournaments under greater scrutiny as any other gatherings are now not permitted but these large tournaments are being allowed to proceed.  The public in Phoenix seems to be turning against these events and the local news is helping raise the level of concern. 

This was published yesterday:  








						'It’s just everywhere': Infection spreading widely  in Arizona and hospital beds filling up faster, ASU team says
					

Cases are climbing exponentially even before a projected spike after Thanksgiving. Team leader says youth sports contributing to new infections




					www.12news.com
				





An excerpt is shown below:

Hundreds of youth sports teams from all over the country are descending on the Valley this week for tournaments. 

Are those gatherings safe?

“A lot of cases are happening at kids’ sporting events,” LaBaer said. 

“Everybody gets together on the sidelines, and you see a lot of clusters of people chatting with each other, not maintaining social distancing.”

The evidence, LaBaer said, comes from contact tracing. 

*“We’re hearing that from our contact tracers,” he said. “The contact tracers are tracking down clusters of outbreaks, and they’re tracking them back to these sporting events.”*

If we could keep all the spectators away ( play locally) we could all get back to playing.  Wouldn't that be nice.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Nov 26, 2020)

ITFC Blues said:


> If we could keep all the spectators away ( play locally) we could all get back to playing.  Wouldn't that be nice.


It's what Texas has been doing since August. The fact that California didn't is driving this behavior. It's just another example of the unintended consequences of a flawed policy.


----------



## socalkdg (Nov 26, 2020)

Still disagree about kids spreading it playing soccer.  Their parents, maybe.   This is Arizona one month ago, October 24.  No masks, indoors.   I'll be in AZ tomorrow.   I won't be indoors except my hotel room.   I will wear a mask.   I will buy food to go.   I am bringing my roku stick for something to do in between games.


----------



## tjinaz (Nov 27, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Still disagree about kids spreading it playing soccer.  Their parents, maybe.   This is Arizona one month ago, October 24.  No masks, indoors.   I'll be in AZ tomorrow.   I won't be indoors except my hotel room.   I will wear a mask.   I will buy food to go.   I am bringing my roku stick for something to do in between games.
> 
> View attachment 9544


You are a liverpool fan?  That is the Crown.


----------



## happy9 (Nov 27, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Still disagree about kids spreading it playing soccer.  Their parents, maybe.   This is Arizona one month ago, October 24.  No masks, indoors.   I'll be in AZ tomorrow.   I won't be indoors except my hotel room.   I will wear a mask.   I will buy food to go.   I am bringing my roku stick for something to do in between games.
> 
> View attachment 9544


They definitely aren't abiding by the county mask mandate, and they are in the city of Phoenix.  You should send this picture to Kate, she would flip out.

In my neck of the woods, bar tenders, servers, etc abide by the mandate.  They don't like it, but want to stay open.   

Cool place to go though, if you are a liverpool fan.


----------



## Chalklines (Nov 27, 2020)

happy9 said:


> They definitely aren't abiding by the county mask mandate, and they are in the city of Phoenix.  You should send this picture to Kate, she would flip out.
> 
> In my neck of the woods, bar tenders, servers, etc abide by the mandate.  They don't like it, but want to stay open.
> 
> Cool place to go though, if you are a liverpool fan.


Our friends are in AZ at one of the stay and play hotels for baseball this weekend. Dining hall was packed last night with no masks from anyone including the staff making the food. Pool was packed and the booze was flowing like it was the summer of 2019. Stay healthy my friends.


----------



## crush (Nov 27, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Our friends are in AZ at one of the stay and play hotels for baseball this weekend. Dining hall was packed last night with no masks from anyone including the staff making the food. Pool was packed and the booze was flowing like it was the summer of 2019. Stay healthy my friends.


At our stay and pay if you want to play place, it was hard core bro.  Maybe more folks are not obeying the rulers now in AZ.  It was almost a month ago.  Pic dont lie


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Nov 27, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Our friends are in AZ at one of the stay and play hotels for baseball this weekend. Dining hall was packed last night with no masks from anyone including the staff making the food. Pool was packed and the booze was flowing like it was the summer of 2019. Stay healthy my friends.


When I was in Reno about a month and a half ago, the two hotels I stayed in required sign up for both pool and workout facility usage - both were one family at a time and had a 1/2 hour "clean-up" time between usage. The one place that I did avoid was the community breakfast area. It was a bit crowded and I wasn't eating there. In Phoenix, there was a cafe/coffee place in the lobby, but it never got crowded. It wasn't a restaurant and they didn't serve breakfast to the teams. I still took my coffee outside or to my room.


----------



## crush (Nov 27, 2020)

To stay on soccer topic, me goat is playing this afternoon in a USL with young men who can ball.  Tech, get that team so my dd can ball with just girls.  Guys play pick up soccer like guys play pick up hoops.  I never see all girls playing pick up hoops or soccer.  We need to help organize and then let go and the girls organically play soccer for fun and exercise and to stay in shape for next level.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 27, 2020)

crush said:


> At our stay and pay if you want to play place, it was hard core bro.  Maybe more folks are not obeying the rulers now in AZ.  It was almost a month ago.  Pic dont lie


Agree.  0 deaths.


----------



## socalkdg (Nov 27, 2020)

Bullhead City soccer this weekend.   Staying in Needles.   3.5 hour drive not bad.   First game in the morning.


----------



## tjinaz (Nov 27, 2020)

well word on Super Cup is no spectators on the field and masks for players until they take the field.


----------



## watfly (Nov 27, 2020)

What are the odds that if there are no Covid breakouts at Desert Cup that CNN, WAPO, or the other news outlets will publish a follow up report? I put the over/under at 0.


----------



## jimlewis (Nov 27, 2020)

watfly said:


> What are the odds that if there are no Covid breakouts at Desert Cup that CNN, WAPO, or the other news outlets will publish a follow up report? I put the over/under at 0.


This is predetermined, every case from today until Christmas will be Desert cup sourced.


----------



## happy9 (Nov 27, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> well word on Super Cup is no spectators on the field and masks for players until they take the field.


Haven't see specifics anywhere.  Some complexes in the east valley haven't allowed spectators inside the complex for some time.  I don't see anything specific regarding  reach 11 outside of what has been put in place. ---> wear mask when you can't distance, stay in your car until 10 mins prior to the game, and 10 ft off of the touch line.


----------



## happy9 (Nov 27, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> This is predetermined, every case from today until Christmas will be Desert cup sourced.


There is no doubt that the national and local media will not let this be a non-issue.  It will be a hysterically reported event even if it isn't.


----------



## happy9 (Nov 27, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Our friends are in AZ at one of the stay and play hotels for baseball this weekend. Dining hall was packed last night with no masks from anyone including the staff making the food. Pool was packed and the booze was flowing like it was the summer of 2019. Stay healthy my friends.


What city?


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Nov 27, 2020)

We were at Reach 11 this afternoon.  Saw a person working the event asking people to put their masks on if not on properly.  Circles for spectators to sit in to maintain social distance. Hand sanitizer available multiple locations.  I thought it was a well planned out and tournament taking all precautions necessary.


----------



## RJonesUSC (Nov 27, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> well word on Super Cup is no spectators on the field and masks for players until they take the field.


Not sure where you're getting that info but it's wrong.


----------



## tjinaz (Nov 28, 2020)

RJonesUSC said:


> Not sure where you're getting that info but it's wrong.


That is what came from our team manager but when we got to the fields they let us on but had to have mask and stay between the last light pole and the end of the goal.  They seem to want to protect the players from the spectators.


----------



## crush (Nov 28, 2020)

Make it a home run day!!!


----------



## happy9 (Nov 28, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> That is what came from our team manager but when we got to the fields they let us on but had to have mask and stay between the last light pole and the end of the goal.  They seem to want to protect the players from the spectators.


Reach seemed compliant last night.  Spectators in their blue circles, people with masks on.  People waiting in their cars before games.  I dunno, seemed pretty good.  I'm waiting to read an article depicting the virus cloud hovering over the complex.


----------



## Footy30 (Nov 28, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Reach seemed compliant last night.  Spectators in their blue circles, people with masks on.  People waiting in their cars before games.  I dunno, seemed pretty good.  I'm waiting to read an article depicting the virus cloud hovering over the complex.


What's the weather like? I remember being at Desert Cup a few years ago and during the day was nice, then we froze our ass off at night haha (parents)


----------



## whatithink (Nov 28, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> What's the weather like? I remember being at Desert Cup a few years ago and during the day was nice, then we froze our ass off at night haha (parents)


Yeah, exactly that, beautiful during the day and very cold at the fields at night. For night games, look at the forecast temp and dress for colder. Temp drops very quickly once the sun goes down in the desert.


----------



## socalkdg (Nov 28, 2020)

Our first official game since March.  In Bullhead City. Crazy time zone fun as people staying in Nevada or California are one hour different than Arizona.   All our parents were masked.  Girls were hungry and scored and kept on scoring.  Looking forward to a more difficult game tonight.  Grabbed food and back in the room.  Good amount of wind.  No injuries except fat lip for my daughter who got kicked in the face.  Eating snacks so she must be fine.


----------



## happy9 (Nov 28, 2020)

whatithink said:


> Yeah, exactly that, beautiful during the day and very cold at the fields at night. For night games, look at the forecast temp and dress for colder. Temp drops very quickly once the sun goes down in the desert.


Spot on - shorts/ t-shirt during the day.  Beanies and winter jackets at night (for locals and socal folks).  If you are from Minnesota, you laugh and leave on your shorts and t shirts.  AZ winters are tough.


----------



## Lavey29 (Nov 28, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Our first official game since March.  In Bullhead City. Crazy time zone fun as people staying in Nevada or California are one hour different than Arizona.   All our parents were masked.  Girls were hungry and scored and kept on scoring.  Looking forward to a more difficult game tonight.  Grabbed food and back in the room.  Good amount of wind.  No injuries except fat lip for my daughter who got kicked in the face.  Eating snacks so she must be fine.



Yes, we are up also. Plenty of parking.  Parents nicely spread out with no sideline crowding. All with masks and some really nice soccer for the first official game of the 2020 season. 

Love watching them kids play.


----------



## thelonggame (Nov 29, 2020)

watfly said:


> What are the odds that if there are no Covid breakouts at Desert Cup that CNN, WAPO, or the other news outlets will publish a follow up report? I put the over/under at 0.


Arizona won't be doing any contact tracing so you'll never know, but whatever happens you'll blame the media for causing the breakout, not interactions from people from different states during the worst pandemic the USA has experienced in 100 years when more than 1,000 people are dying daily and hospital beds are filling up? If there is a breakout from the tournament, which there will be because there's a breakout from every mass gathering that happens during the pandemic, will you believe it or just call BS? How many healthcare workers drove by the fields where your kid is playing, shaking their heads as they treat people dying from Covid and they themselves wondering if they will survive the holiday season? When you leave AZ, will you quarantine at home for 10 days? Will you order food and groceries from a  delivery service or so you don't expose anyone?


----------



## happy9 (Nov 29, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> If there is a breakout from the tournament, which there will be because there's a breakout from every mass gathering that happens during the pandemic, will you believe it or just call BS? How many healthcare workers drove by the fields where your kid is playing, shaking their heads as they treat people dying from Covid and they themselves wondering if they will survive the holiday season? When you leave AZ, will you quarantine at home for 10 days? Will you order food and groceries from a  delivery service or so you don't expose anyone?


I get what you are trying to say, really, I do.  But you are being very dramatic.  This is the quintessential sound bite. I know plenty of healthcare workers who will do the opposite.  Where is the link to the study that 100% verifies that every mass gathering in the history of the pandemic circa 2020 has lead to a breakout. 

There will not be a concession made on either side.  Healthy people will not isolate forever, not at the direction or the insistence of an elected government.  

With all of that said, plenty of great soccer being played.  I haven't been to the complexes in the other parts of town, but the event organizers and the city of phoenix have been on it, reminding people of compliance.  Even though people think it's silly to sit in blue circles and wear masks when not within 6 ft of another human, compliance and civility has been evident.   Hat's off to the Reach 11, City of Phoenix, and Even organizers staff in running a tight ship.


----------



## watfly (Nov 29, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> Arizona won't be doing any contact tracing so you'll never know, but whatever happens you'll blame the media for causing the breakout, not interactions from people from different states during the worst pandemic the USA has experienced in 100 years when more than 1,000 people are dying daily and hospital beds are filling up? If there is a breakout from the tournament, which there will be because there's a breakout from every mass gathering that happens during the pandemic, will you believe it or just call BS? How many healthcare workers drove by the fields where your kid is playing, shaking their heads as they treat people dying from Covid and they themselves wondering if they will survive the holiday season? When you leave AZ, will you quarantine at home for 10 days? Will you order food and groceries from a  delivery service or so you don't expose anyone?


Did you come up with that on your own or did you see it on a Lifetime Channel movie over the holiday?  So many falsehoods and mischaracterizations of my position I'd have to take it to Off Topic.

Sounds like a lot of appropriate protocols in place. Hope all teams and families had a great time.  Ironic, that the final for my kids age group (we didn't attend, we were scheduled for Nomads) was between two OC teams. I will be surprised to see any more tourneys until at least the spring.  We were told that Nomads tourney will be played in April.


----------



## Y_T (Nov 29, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> Arizona won't be doing any contact tracing so you'll never know, but whatever happens you'll blame the media for causing the breakout, not interactions from people from different states during the worst pandemic the USA has experienced in 100 years when more than 1,000 people are dying daily and hospital beds are filling up? If there is a breakout from the tournament, which there will be because there's a breakout from every mass gathering that happens during the pandemic, will you believe it or just call BS? How many healthcare workers drove by the fields where your kid is playing, shaking their heads as they treat people dying from Covid and they themselves wondering if they will survive the holiday season? When you leave AZ, will you quarantine at home for 10 days? Will you order food and groceries from a  delivery service or so you don't expose anyone?


----------



## socalkdg (Nov 29, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> Arizona won't be doing any contact tracing so you'll never know, but whatever happens you'll blame the media for causing the breakout, not interactions from people from different states during the worst pandemic the USA has experienced in 100 years when more than 1,000 people are dying daily and hospital beds are filling up? If there is a breakout from the tournament, which there will be because there's a breakout from every mass gathering that happens during the pandemic, will you believe it or just call BS? How many healthcare workers drove by the fields where your kid is playing, shaking their heads as they treat people dying from Covid and they themselves wondering if they will survive the holiday season? When you leave AZ, will you quarantine at home for 10 days? Will you order food and groceries from a  delivery service or so you don't expose anyone?


Per the CDC masks, social distancing, being outdoors keeps the virus from spreading. That was what everyone did at soccer in Az this weekend. Everyone I saw was spread out and wearing masks.   We ate outside once, other two times were in our room or car.

What doesn’t work is groups together inside for this past Thanksgiving. Seeing people go into Circle K no mask, even the two sheriffs I saw. No masks for groups to travelers at the rest area restrooms going to and from Arizona, and I'm not talking soccer families,  these were old couples,  groups of men and women, families with very small children.   I imagine more people got the virus from Black Friday than Arizona soccer.

The tourneys did a much better job than the rest of society.


----------



## keepr (Nov 29, 2020)

Desert Super Cup was pretty flawless, at least for us. Parents stayed in the cars until about 10 mins before kickoff, someone always around reminding people to wear their masks (over their noses), hand sanitizer stations, circles on the fields to keep social distance. We were at Reach, easy getting in and out, little to no traffic. 

At the hotel all workers, and guests were complying by wearing masks.


----------



## ToonArmy (Nov 30, 2020)

keepr said:


> Desert Super Cup was pretty flawless, at least for us. Parents stayed in the cars until about 10 mins before kickoff, someone always around reminding people to wear their masks (over their noses), hand sanitizer stations, circles on the fields to keep social distance. We were at Reach, easy getting in and out, little to no traffic.
> 
> At the hotel all workers, and guests were complying by wearing masks.


The drive home was the superspreader event not the hotel or the games. The 10 was a parking lot my GPS  took me off roading no joke which was a parking lot too. Someome pulled out pug goals and started playing literally in the desert at Quartzite.


----------



## watfly (Dec 3, 2020)

I notice that some clubs are holding Free ID events (aka tryouts) this month.  I wonder what the thought process is for those clubs.  Are they throwing in the towel and forming new teams for the spring or are they just supplementing current teams with the hope there may be some games in the new year?

For those of you on a traditional fall season team (ie not MLS Next, ECNL etc) what is your team or club thinking?  Obviously it's impossible to plan for anything but is the current team staying together and still practicing in hopes there may be league games in the new year or maybe just staying together in hopes of playing or tournament or in the long shot that there's some form of state cup?


----------



## notintheface (Dec 3, 2020)

watfly said:


> For those of you on a traditional fall season team (ie not MLS Next, ECNL etc) what is your team or club thinking?


Having spoken with a few associates, there is a whole lot of "survival mode" going on. Clubs that would have 3-4 teams per age bracket are running with 1-2. Tryouts this year are going to be nonexistent. If you were on the team in February, you have a spot available. Kids from teams that disband because of numbers, coach leaving, etc., are being shuffled to other teams.

I truly do not know what's going to happen when everyone starts asking for the $3-4k per year for 2021 after having collected fees for 2020. If we don't get this virus under control, I think it's reasonable to say 40-50% of clubs will evaporate.


----------



## Eagle33 (Dec 7, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Having spoken with a few associates, there is a whole lot of "survival mode" going on. Clubs that would have 3-4 teams per age bracket are running with 1-2. Tryouts this year are going to be nonexistent. If you were on the team in February, you have a spot available. Kids from teams that disband because of numbers, coach leaving, etc., are being shuffled to other teams.
> 
> I truly do not know what's going to happen when everyone starts asking for the $3-4k per year for 2021 after having collected fees for 2020. If we don't get this virus under control, I think it's reasonable to say 40-50% of clubs will evaporate.


I believe strongest clubs with the right mindset and philosophy will survive and if others will fail, it's not a bad thing.


----------



## notintheface (Dec 7, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I believe strongest clubs with the right mindset and philosophy will survive and if others will fail, it's not a bad thing.


I hope you're right, but what I am afraid of is that there is a metric shitton of discretionary spending that is evaporating, and the kids who were ballers but just barely on the bubble in terms of their parents commitment (money or time or otherwise) will wind up being left out, and that hurts everyone because the level of competition is going to drop. For clubs that have a good pipeline of player development, this is a black swan event times 10 and I think we're going to see knock-on effects for clubs, tournaments, player travel, etc, for a long long time.


----------



## watfly (Dec 7, 2020)

notintheface said:


> I hope you're right, but what I am afraid of is that there is a metric shitton of discretionary spending that is evaporating, and the kids who were ballers but just barely on the bubble in terms of their parents commitment (money or time or otherwise) will wind up being left out, and that hurts everyone because the level of competition is going to drop. For clubs that have a good pipeline of player development, this is a black swan event times 10 and I think we're going to see knock-on effects for clubs, tournaments, player travel, etc, for a long long time.


I think that we are going to see a a significant increase in the widening of the gap.  Not just soccer, but education, income, etc.  The "have" clubs will continue to get stronger (maybe not in terms of size but influence) and the "have nots" (a great X song BTW) will get weaker or disappear.  The "have" parents will continue to pay big bucks for their kid to play at (insert uber club here) and the "have not" kids will disappear from the scene.  Even with club scholarships the "have not" kids have a difficult time getting to practice due to their parents lack of resources.  I sure hope I'm wrong, and I don't think we've reached that point yet for soccer, unfortunately we have with education..   A thinning, or consolidation, of clubs is not necessarily a bad thing in some areas, as long as it doesn't thin out some of the affordable options.


----------



## notintheface (Dec 7, 2020)

watfly said:


> I think that we are going to see a a significant increase in the widening of the gap.  Not just soccer, but education, income, etc.  The "have" clubs will continue to get stronger (maybe not in terms of size but influence) and the "have nots" (a great X song BTW) will get weaker or disappear.  The "have" parents will continue to pay big bucks for their kid to play at (insert uber club here) and the "have not" kids will disappear from the scene.  Even with club scholarships the "have not" kids have a difficult time getting to practice due to their parents lack of resources.  I sure hope I'm wrong, and I don't think we've reached that point yet for soccer, unfortunately we have with education..   A thinning, or consolidation, of clubs is not necessarily a bad thing in some areas, as long as it doesn't thin out some of the affordable options.


Agree - the coming income inequality is going to put club soccer out of reach of a lot of people unless we start seeing significant outside investment. I don't know if that means Nike, or Budweiser, or even the EPL, but then how shameful is it that the richest country in the world is even in this situation. Sorry-- I went too political there, didn't I. 

Every parent here could stand to volunteer at their local AYSO chapter to help keep fringe kids in the sport. This is a lost year, no question, but how we react to this year in 2021 and 2022 will define how serious the US really is about soccer and the pipeline.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 7, 2020)

watfly said:


> I think that we are going to see a a significant increase in the widening of the gap.  Not just soccer, but education, income, etc.  The "have" clubs will continue to get stronger (maybe not in terms of size but influence) and the "have nots" (a great X song BTW) will get weaker or disappear.  The "have" parents will continue to pay big bucks for their kid to play at (insert uber club here) and the "have not" kids will disappear from the scene.  Even with club scholarships the "have not" kids have a difficult time getting to practice due to their parents lack of resources.  I sure hope I'm wrong, and I don't think we've reached that point yet for soccer, unfortunately we have with education..   A thinning, or consolidation, of clubs is not necessarily a bad thing in some areas, as long as it doesn't thin out some of the affordable options.


I would go a bit deeper.  Most clubs are not elite player producing clubs.  Many exist, on shoe string budgets, to give kids a place to go after school and the weekends.  They provide structure, guidance, etc.  The "have not" kids suffer in multiple ways.  Meanwhile, in Surf Land, the "haves" are arguing over getting their ulittle playing time in AZ.  I'm not against playing time, but sometimes perspectives need to be adjusted.  But in typical "have" fashion, if their is a will, there is a way (with the $$$).  Not casting shade, if you have the means, do you.


----------



## GT45 (Dec 7, 2020)

happy9 said:


> I would go a bit deeper.  Most clubs are not elite player producing clubs.  Many exist, on shoe string budgets, to give kids a place to go after school and the weekends.  They provide structure, guidance, etc.  The "have not" kids suffer in multiple ways.  Meanwhile, in Surf Land, the "haves" are arguing over getting their ulittle playing time in AZ.  I'm not against playing time, but sometimes perspectives need to be adjusted.  But in typical "have" fashion, if their is a will, there is a way (with the $$$).  Not casting shade, if you have the means, do you.


If 45 other states are playing youth sports why can't Surf Cup run a tournament. Some of you guys need to step back. If you don't want your kid to play, then don't play. We don't need your sermons on here. It is legal to do. Let everyone make their own choice. You all just want everyone to follow your lead and sit out so your kid doesn't miss out. We can make our own decisions.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 7, 2020)

GT45 said:


> If 45 other states are playing youth sports why can't Surf Cup run a tournament.


The answer to your question is in the covid section of the off topic 2 forum.  

This thread is for soccer.  If you want to argue either direction about whether covid is important enough to justify restrictions, do it there.


----------



## crush (Dec 7, 2020)

GT45 said:


> If 45 other states are playing youth sports why can't Surf Cup run a tournament. Some of you guys need to step back. If you don't want your kid to play, then don't play. *We don't need your sermons on here.* It is legal to do. Let everyone make their own choice. You all just want everyone to follow your lead and sit out so your kid doesn't miss out. We can make our own decisions.


This is funny and just meant as a joke


----------



## electrichead72 (Dec 7, 2020)

My kid has two games this weekend in Area 51.

Multiple games both days at this location.

Multiple teams from his club and also other clubs. At least four different clubs are participating just based on the schedule.

More games already scheduled for the 19th/20th weekend.

We went to AZ a few weeks back and the upcoming January tournament in Vegas doesn't seem like it's going to happen, so it seems like this is it for the time being.

Two kids out of the entire club of maybe 25 teams have tested positive. No spread in the teams. Those two were siblings that got it from their parents.

Thankfully they are all doing well.

So far so good since early August when training started again.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 7, 2020)

GT45 said:


> If 45 other states are playing youth sports why can't Surf Cup run a tournament. Some of you guys need to step back. If you don't want your kid to play, then don't play. We don't need your sermons on here. It is legal to do. Let everyone make their own choice. You all just want everyone to follow your lead and sit out so your kid doesn't miss out. We can make our own decisions.


Hopefully you are not screaming at me.  We are playing every weekend in AZ.  It's your choice and I'm not preaching about how the virus relates to soccer cuz it doesn't when strictly talking about spread.

If you ask me from a business perspective for our AZ clubs, Surf isn't needed.   We have 2-3 large tournaments every FEB that are filled with CA teams - come back then.  You were probably here last year in FEB.  Our last big tournament was under the national spotlight because our local media are a bunch of jackies. As a result, the city of phoenix and tempe shut down fields, hurting local clubs and kids.  What we don't need is more media and local politician hysterics.  If Surf happens, the hysteria will follow suit. Surf may not actually correlate to additional virus spread but that's how it will be painted.  

I can't control what happens and I'll have a player who will play if Surf if the top girls teams come and our club decides to stay in the tournament, which isn't clear right now  If I had a choice, based on the realities of our current environment, I'd pull the plug and let AZ soccer go about it's natural pathway this time of the year - HS soccer and limited club play and practice. Enjoy your Christmas and New Years without games.  Under normal circumstances, a tournament in AZ in the winter is a good thing - weather is great, tons to do when not playing. 

So, I'm not hating on your desire to play.  I am painfully aware of what pip speak  local politicians and cowardly media are capable of.  I'd rather not give them the opportunity to become more like CA.


----------



## 46n2 (Dec 7, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Hopefully you are not screaming at me.  We are playing every weekend in AZ.  It's your choice and I'm not preaching about how the virus relates to soccer cuz it doesn't when strictly talking about spread.
> 
> If you ask me from a business perspective for our AZ clubs, Surf isn't needed.   We have 2-3 large tournaments every FEB that are filled with CA teams - come back then.  You were probably here last year in FEB.  Our last big tournament was under the national spotlight because our local media are a bunch of jackies. As a result, the city of phoenix and tempe shut down fields, hurting local clubs and kids.  What we don't need is more media and local politician hysterics.  If Surf happens, the hysteria will follow suit. Surf may not actually correlate to additional virus spread but that's how it will be painted.
> 
> ...


I don't agree with your statement (and its fine to disagree too )

Before Covid , where did all of the clubs come to play --Southern California , period!

This is the first time ever teams are coming to AZ teams, and actually we're only coming for use your fields because your state has less restrictions than ours.  This may be the first time AZ teams get much better due to playing 10 to 1 games versus what CA teams get to play......

Id enjoy the revenue and games as much as you can ...


----------



## 46n2 (Dec 7, 2020)

as for big clubs losing money, Id say theres no discretion when it comes to who is gonna go away and who will survive.  If you look at the top LA clubs, their silent right now, the biggest issue is going to be sub par talent being place on decent teams cause teams need to generate money , every club will have the their top team for sure with the best of the best---- but the second team will be filled with B,C and D players , guarantee'd.
The top teams are not even scrimmaging each other , their just sharpening their skills and working behind the scenes....
the same strong club team will remain on top once the whistle can blow again.  its the second teams that will suffer the most.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 8, 2020)

46n2 said:


> I don't agree with your statement (and its fine to disagree too )
> 
> Before Covid , where did all of the clubs come to play --Southern California , period!
> 
> ...


This isn't the first time that CA teams travel to Arizona for a large tournament.  CA teams travel every year to AZ for tournaments in FEB.  It's the first time (and likely last) that Surf is holding a tournament in AZ, there lies the difference in what you are trying to communicate.

You are missing the spirit of my post I guess.  Putting aside my desire to play soccer on a weekend that normally it doesn't get played, the optics of a tournament in the  midst of pandemic hysteria doesn't make a lot of sense. I'm a realist and understand that your (and my) outrage will have minimal impact on the decision making that overreacting politicians will make.  If you live in CA, you already know this.

As a business owner, I get the revenue piece.  Smart business owners try to avoid short term gain and focus on long term growth.  A few days of targeted revenue gain for some areas of the valley are not going to be felt across all businesses.  Hysteric politicians enacting stricter requirements across the spectrum will effect all.   You will drive here, spend a drop in the bucket, then go home.

I've been able to remove the emotional aspect of watching kids play soccer and claiming my "freedoms" and focus on the reality of possible impact on what happens after Surf has come and gone.  

And by the way, I respect what Surf is trying to do, save their business.  Capitalism is inherently selfish and is often survival of the fittest - I get it and I don't disagree.  It's not the end of the world if you miss 3 games at a time when it wasn't even scheduled. 

Surf will have some challenges to pull this off.  They will intentionally not provide you any type of meaningful information but will hold their cards close to their chest.  The holiday classic tournament scheduled for this weekend has already cancelled all games for  youngers due to lack of fields and restricted it to in state teams only. 

We will see what happens.


----------



## crush (Dec 8, 2020)

happy9 said:


> This isn't the first time that CA teams travel to Arizona for a large tournament.  CA teams travel every year to AZ for tournaments in FEB.  It's the first time (and likely last) that Surf is holding a tournament in AZ, there lies the difference in what you are trying to communicate.
> 
> You are missing the spirit of my post I guess.  Putting aside my desire to play soccer on a weekend that normally it doesn't get played, the optics of a tournament in the  midst of pandemic hysteria doesn't make a lot of sense. I'm a realist and understand that your (and my) outrage will have minimal impact on the decision making that overreacting politicians will make.  If you live in CA, you already know this.
> 
> ...


I speed read too for a living so I will make a quick comment.  This is all about freedom, not soccer.  We were born into a system of control.  School, college, job, married, retirement and then die.  Let's all be honest here.  Is that freedom?  How about just play life, play some more and then just play.  Mix in some work too


----------



## 46n2 (Dec 8, 2020)

happy9 said:


> This isn't the first time that CA teams travel to Arizona for a large tournament.  CA teams travel every year to AZ for tournaments in FEB.  It's the first time (and likely last) that Surf is holding a tournament in AZ, there lies the difference in what you are trying to communicate.
> 
> You are missing the spirit of my post I guess.  Putting aside my desire to play soccer on a weekend that normally it doesn't get played, the optics of a tournament in the  midst of pandemic hysteria doesn't make a lot of sense. I'm a realist and understand that your (and my) outrage will have minimal impact on the decision making that overreacting politicians will make.  If you live in CA, you already know this.
> 
> ...


I agree 100 percent with your statement above , but on the regular , you would never see a CA team go to AZ more than once in a regular season.  The influx of competition you guys are getting is great, its making your kids much better than years before , and Im jealous of it really.
Enjoy this time and better yet make some money off the CA parents.
I know parents from San Diego like anything that will make the voices be louder on the sidelines , maybe get some megaphones, they love to scream and coach their kids from the sidelines.


----------



## keeprunning (Dec 8, 2020)

electrichead72 said:


> My kid has two games this weekend in Area 51.
> 
> Multiple games both days at this location.
> 
> ...


I heard this was $150 per game. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## electrichead72 (Dec 8, 2020)

We're paying $12 per player per game, so that seems about right for use. 

I don't know what the actual fees are.

We don't have to pay any additional for parking.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 8, 2020)

46n2 said:


> I agree 100 percent with your statement above , but on the regular , you would never see a CA team go to AZ more than once in a regular season.  The influx of competition you guys are getting is great, its making your kids much better than years before , and Im jealous of it really.
> Enjoy this time and better yet make some money off the CA parents.
> I know parents from San Diego like anything that will make the voices be louder on the sidelines , maybe get some megaphones, they love to scream and coach their kids from the sidelines.


You've completely missed the point.  Widen your view a bit.  I'm all about playing against CA teams.  It's benefitted my players immensely.  During the course of a normal season, we are in CA twice a month for league games. Think bigger that loud parents on the sidelines.  Hell, you may not even get to be on the sideline.  If games are scheduled in Mesa, you may not be allowed inside the complex.  

Unfortunately, the optics of CV19 in CA and AZ are bad and they aren't going to go away anytime soon.  I try to be pragmatic. If anything, they are getting worse, look inwards and see what's happening in CA.  That's what we don't want to happen in AZ just because little johnny and sally want to come play 3 futbol games.  

Don't be so flippant with the idea that Surf will bring an economic boom for business in AZ, that's just silly.  A few lunches and dinners at chain restaurants are miniscule in scale.  Cramming 4 people to a room at an understaffed Marriott the same. The Surf footprint is tiny and the dollars reaped from it are a drop in the bucket compared to what's coming later in JAN and FEB.  This one tournament is not a strategy to help  the economy.  I'm all for playing and having tournaments.  I'm not all for playing and having tournaments that  could possibly have a negative impact on larger revenue producing events just a month later.  Poor business practice.  I don't trust our local politicians to think things through.


----------

